# How old are you?



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

It's my suspician that most of us don't start out with a single speed. I know that I was riding for about 9 years before I built up my first SS. And I didn't come into riding MTB until I was almost 30.

So, how old are you?

41

Bonus points if you include what type of SS(s) you ride.

Surly 1x1 fully rigid w/ V brakes
Shogun roadie for commuting in summer.
GT Peace 9r waiting for the spring thaw.

I also own a FS geared bike, A hardtail 29er geared bike, and a CF geared roadie.


----------



## rivrmutt (Mar 14, 2006)

*38 yrs old....*

Monocog 29er 
Surly Crosscheck ss(road/commuter/ touring)
Geared Jamis road bike that hangs on the wall and collects dust.

Something about fat tires and one gear!


----------



## seemana (Sep 16, 2009)

*32....*

'96 Scott Vail SS conversion (nearly done)

Still have a Scott Scale 40 1x9. I'm worried I'll end up like the rest of you crazies and rarely ride it once the SS is done.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)

*23*

23

Surly 1x1


----------



## jjmtb1 (Jul 15, 2008)

35... inbred 29r.


----------



## jjange68 (Feb 8, 2007)

41.....MTBing since 1997.....riding since I was able to pedal
Outcast 29er

also.....Dos Niner 1x9.....Trek 7.5 disc commuter bike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

50 y.o. currently only my Trek is S.S.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yikes*

42

MTBing since 1993
SSing since 2003

1991 Litespeed/CBO Fat Bastard ti w/ ti rigid fork
2002 Soma Groove steel hardtail, Marz Xfly80 fork

Got a geared fully and a steel road bike too.

Forgot to mention - my wife has a SS too - 2002 Litespeed/Macalu hardtail.

JMJ


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

24 years old

Karate Monkey SS
Motobecane Jury (commuting/city bike)
Trek T1 (fixed - track racing bike for 'drome use only)

Also own 6 other geared bikes of various types for various styles of riding/racing (race mtb, 'cross, and track)


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

40 years old

I've been MTBing off and on since 1997.

Kona Humu with a Squishy front and A2Z Disc Adapter in the rear.


----------



## zazen (Sep 15, 2005)

34 years old

Kona Explosiv- will be a 650b project this spring

IRO- Mark V- fixed gear/single speed road bike


----------



## the munts (Jan 7, 2009)

19

I've been riding fixed for 3 years, SS for 2

Surly Crosscheck
Niner One 9


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

40

Been riding an 09 Fisher Rig for a few months to see if I like the SS thing, and I'm loving it!


----------



## fourtyfell (Sep 29, 2008)

Just turned 19, been riding since 15 so i guess im fairly newbie. Started with a fisher hifi then bought a rig. Lost the fork and now i ride rigid ( at least until my body says no in a few years)

Love it. In the market for a new frame this year though, not sure what to get.


----------



## dkmccandless (Oct 23, 2009)

48

Mtn biking about 22 years. First SS this year. Salsa Selma. Also have Yeti 575. About 50-50 split on which I ride. Yeti is 5th geared bike over that period.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

fourtyfell said:


> Lost the fork and now i ride rigid ( at least until my body says no in a few years)


Take care of yourself and that one be for a long long time.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

36 - bikes...
snow...


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

39
Riding since 97
SS for 2yrs
Coconino


----------



## PanFry (Nov 9, 2007)

31










PF


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

37
MTBing since 1992. I was 19 when I bought that first ride: a Cannondale M400.

I have two 1x1's:
2000: large, black, rigid, v brakes, fenders, studded tires. This bike gets a lot of action this time of year exclusively for back (dirt) road riding. It has a cracked seattube, right below the seatpost cinching slot.
2009: medium, orange, rigid, disc trailbike. I had to have another one that was more trail worthy. I built a Spot up in 2007, but sold that frame in favor of another 1x1.

2008 Blur LT2 1x9 that I ride 50% of the time on trail. The 1x1 gets the other 50%.
1993 Bridgestone MB-1 that's used as a roadbike in the springtime; pavement mostly.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

37

Singular Swift
Singular Gryphon
Trek Commuter/road and winter ss
Jamis Kromo pump tracker

riding since...like forever ago.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

I will be 40 in July... Redline Monocog Flight SS.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

27

On One Inbred and Pompino.

I took up mtb ten years ago and started ss'ing/riding fixed about three years later, I think, although it could be earlier.


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

"41"...it sneeks up on you.

Started riding "again" 3 years ago. It took me 2 1/2 years of riding geared before I decided to try the SS thing.

2008 (frame) - SS Vassago Jabberwocky 32 x 20

FUN!


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

40. Bought first real mountain bike in 1991, but now I ride an '09 Raleigh XXIX that I bought less than two months ago. So long between bikes and regular riding that I am essentially a beginner at this point! LOVE my bike!


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll be 22 in August of this year. I started riding with my hubby (Mo0se) in 2007 on an Ironhorse Pumori hardtail. Few weeks into May '07 we say some single speeds in the shop, tried them, and loved them.I got the Redline Monocog 29er. I ended up selling mine and got a full squishy bike only to find I really missed the single speed. So I got a Redline Monocog Flight this time and LOVE it. Single speed is too much fun


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

52 -- riding bikes off-road since before there was anything called a "mountain bike". 

Niner Air9 SS, and Rivendell Quickbeam.


----------



## brad7325 (Nov 8, 2009)

42 
Been riding since the 80's. Rode geared only till this past summer. Converted my TREK 8500 over to single speed (with much hesitation) and loved it so much I sold it and bought a Spot.

Bought the frame and added: Mavic wheels, Carbon bars and seat post, Stylo cranks, Nevegal 2.35 UST tires and a Shimano Pro carbon rigid fork.

Could not love it more!!!!!


----------



## jab1362 (Nov 4, 2007)

57

Gary Fisher Rig
Schwinn Madison


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

51

Started riding when I was 4 
Started riding mountain bikes in 85/86

Phil Wood Kiss-off SS
Salsa Fargo 1x9
Santana Picante MTB Tandem
Raleigh Edge Mtn Trials
2 Schwinn stingrays


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

30

been riding since 1992. Got my first real mountain bike in 1993, a GT Borrego.

Karate Monkey


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

*old enough to know better!*

just turned 37

started riding when Star Wars first came out in theaters

2009 On One Scandal w/ On One Carbon SL fork


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

42

First MTB was a Schwinn Sierra 1985
Diamond Back something or other 1990
KHS Montana Comp 1991 (SS now)
Klein Rascals (they broke alot) 1991-1994
ActionTec Framwerks 1994 current (converted the KHS in 1996 or 97)

Which bike am I still riding? KHS SS from 1991

Also 1X7 Redline cross bike
Scwinn le Tour fixed
misc Schwinns from my younger days that I can't seem to let go
1950's Frejus Road Bike
From Wednesday


----------



## JoeyDurango (Sep 16, 2009)

Twenty-seven years old. Riding since I was able, seriously since 1995. Tried all those fancy nice aluminum race hardtails (Zaskar, Homegrown) and all those fancy nice carbon full-suspension bikes (Epic, Anthem). Sold them all off two years ago in favor of one MTB - a custom-spec'ed Redline Monocog Flight 29er. Don't let anyone tell you they don't ride great. I haven't had as much fun riding since I was twelve and zipping through Indiana forests on a full-rigid Trek 820 with cantilevers and GripShift. Roots!


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

33

GT Peace 26er with a Marzocchi fork 

Geared MTB & Geared Road bike


----------



## blooper (Sep 27, 2005)

35....... KHS Solo One SE

Started riding in 1999.


----------



## velonut (Feb 19, 2007)

47...
VooDoo wanga 26 SS
WaltWorks 29 SS
Cervelo R3
Soma Double Cross


----------



## SSRedwood (Dec 19, 2009)

21

Bianchi SOK 29er.

Did MTB at 13 to 15, then switched to road. Did several centuries and other endurance rides. Just started MTB again... yesterday! I like the idea of an off-road century.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

40 :madmax: 

Started riding in the late 80's while in college when I picked up an entry level Trek 820 to get to and from class. Bought what I'd consider to be my first real MTB in 1994, a Specialized Rockhopper. After buying a nice FS rig in 2001 I converted the Rockhooper to SS.

Currently split time between a Jabberwocky and Bandersnatch. Although I still have my good ole' Rockhopper frameset hanging from the rafters in my garage.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

29 in April
Vassago Jabberwocky

Only started riding SS this year, after two years on a geared FS bike.


----------



## SMT42 (Nov 9, 2006)

45
1989 Bridgestone MB3


----------



## monocog16 (Dec 22, 2009)

17 in febuary. i did bmx for a long time and when i got into mtb i did gears for one year and then i bought a monocog 29er wich is my main ride and converted my gf pirania to a ss to. i also have a older road bike that im building up as a ss roadie with cx tires because the closest paved road is about 2 miles away lol


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

_Not_ 15 :thumbsup:...actually 38

Converted '94 Diamondback Sorrento, and building up a Misfit diSSent


----------



## gravedoja (Dec 19, 2005)

38 
ride a 29 inbred ss and a niner air nine geared.
Been riding since 91.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

53 in April. I started MTB ing early 1990's on a steel Nashbar hardtail that had a ti finish. I've been on a Misfit DisSent since August 2008. (World's greatest 29er):thumbsup:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

40

Surly 1X1 rigid
S-Works Enduro 1X9
S-works Tricross
1966 Legnano Super Sport

have on order custom Hunter 29'er SS frame......so excited i think i peed a little.....


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm 24.

Been riding for about 11 years. 

SS bikes got me back into the sport.

I'm currently riding a SS Jamis Dragon One.


----------



## mtsmith (Oct 10, 2007)

24 yrs old

Started riding at a very young age.
Ramping stuff just as soon as i knew what a ramp was... 
First real mtn bike was a mid-90s Trek 930 with grip shift and an elastomer sprung Rock Shox fork. 
Next was a 2001 Specialized Stumpjumper M4. Converted that to SS after a few years of abuse, served as a nice first SS experience!
Built up a Zion 737 Ebb on the cheap as my first fully rigid and first 29er. Successfully hooked!
Now i ride a Mamasita that sees many different setups depending on my mood and fitness level. Running Hope SS hubs allows the top six gears on the spider of a PG990 cassette to work beautifully well as a 1x6 or 2x6. New tensioner arriving today to convert back to ss. Im going with the Rennen Rollenlager, so we'll see how that goes... It's got to better than the crappy-springy-arm-jockey-wheel-thing that i had before


----------



## Duzitall (Feb 4, 2004)

52.6 years young. Quiring 29er with Blacksheep Ti rigid fork.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

32

26" monocog


----------



## sanspeur (Feb 1, 2004)

*Age*

34 years old in 8 more days.
2008 peptobismol pink Orange P7 with Pushed 08 RS Reveleation 426's

And loving it.


----------



## octotat (Feb 24, 2009)

43

starting mountain biking in 89

Started riding fixed gear cyclocross frankenbike in 91 on and off road

Current singles:

Motobecane Outcast (mud bike)

Felt Solo Nine (race and trail bike)


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

pushing 42. my ride is a converted 05 fisher tassajara with a white bros. rock solid carbon fork


----------



## jspell (Jul 11, 2006)

51
1989 Trek 950 SS
Trek 6500 back up race bike
Bianchi steel rigid (not sure what it is) "townie"
Tuner Flux


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm 46 and I just converted my 1994 Litespeed Obeb to a SS, I also ride a BMC Fourstroke 02 geared FS bike. Was not sure about the SS, but the guys at the LBS convinced me to give it a try. It's been awesome Here is my Litespeed SS, new forks on the way next week!:thumbsup:



















MadDuc916


----------



## 6packguywith5spot (May 11, 2007)

*44 Years and going*

Riding bike all my life, but religiously since late 90's with 2 Turners, 1 El Mariachi and 1 Surly 1X1 ( 32 - 19 ) and honestly don't have enough time to ride as often as I want, but what the heck, :thumbsup:


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

*15 years old this year.*

Started the SS thing year end, 2009. Getting better now. Running 32/18 ratio(Salsa ring with Shimano DX cog) on my Commencal Combi SS with front rigid fork(Kona Project 2).


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

31
Bianchi Grizzly SS
Independent Fab Planet X SS
Waterford R-33 geared


----------



## MTB23 (Jun 7, 2006)

19 years old
Riding a rigid Fisher Rig
Enjoy kicking all the gearies asses on the local xc scene


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

40
MTBing since 1987 with a Schwinn High Sierra! (with index shifting and BioPace rings)
SS since '07
Soul Cycles Dillinger
Niner RIP9 '09


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

39
mountainbiking since 1991, started on a trek 990 which I wish I had back!
Now riding a Lynskey Pro 29
SS since April 09


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

33
MTB since '92
SS since 8/09
Monocog Flight 29er


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

33
riding since 99, but i got really into it a few years ago right around the time i get my first real ss. 
current setup is vassago jabberwocky with a squishy front end.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

36
first MTB in 1986 a murray 12 speed
current singlespeed:


----------



## tm29er (Mar 13, 2009)

interesting to see the ages of those on this forum... pretty wide range of ages here.

35

anyone remember Ross bikes? that was my first mtb back in 1984 or so. on and off mt bike for many years. barely touched a bike from 2000 to 2009. somehow found my way back into riding again and picked up GF 29er in Feb. By July, I knew SS was the way for me. just converted my Felt Team 29 to SS a couple of months ago. game over.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

so far we have an average age here of 35.27 years old.. what does that mean ? i dunno. but more importantly, props go out to Mo0se for having a wife nearly half his age and she rides a SS :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*43.....but sometimes my wife says i'm 10*

I have been riding a flat black rigid Zion for about a year and a half now. I started MTB'g about seven years now. I use to be a roadie years ago but took a break in between to get married and have kids.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

56

Began mtn biking in March, 1985.

Got 3 Cascade Cream Puff 100 Mile Race finisher's caps so far... one earned aboard a SS... will get #4 this July.

Vulture 26er
On-One 29er
Salsa Big Mama FS/8-spd
...plus 6 or 8 other bikes

--Sparty


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Keep on keepin on*

38

First Mountain Bike: 1986 Ross something or other.
First started mountain biking (lived in Chicago- had to drive to Wisconsin): 1989-1990
First REALLY started mountain biking (moved to Vermont): 1991
First SS: 2009

I've been on hardtails, FS, 29ers and all the rest. Just got a Bianchi SASS this past fall and already I keep trying to take it out on muddy, snow-packed trails just because I want to get it out for a spin. Lovin it so far, but pretty sure I'll be a many-bikes-in-the-quiver kind of guy for a while yet. Can't imagine riding some of the trails in CO on a fully rigid at my young age .


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

vudu said:


> so far we have an average age here of 35.27 years old.. what does that mean ? i dunno. but more importantly, props go out to Mo0se for having a wife nearly half his age and she rides a SS :thumbsup:


Has he been posting up pictures of her again? Doh. Can't believe I missed it! He likes east coast beer as well. Don't tell him Black Horse is better.

39.

Back in school though so I'm telling people I'm 33.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

vudu said:


> so far we have an average age here of 35.27 years old.. what does that mean ? i dunno. but more importantly, props go out to Mo0se for having a wife nearly half his age and she rides a SS :thumbsup:


Thanks! She is a blast to ride with!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*45*

I've only been on SS 4 years or so and I'm not as dedicated as many of you.
I started on a shipping damaged 1FG that I picked up cheap, it was too small but I adapted it with stems and a layback post.
My newest is a used Ferrous frame I picked up about a month ago. The Ferrous is 3/4 inch longer than the 1fg was and works better out of the saddle but not as well in the saddle; with the same wheels the Fisher weighs in 2 1/4 lbs heavier, but it's much more comfortable.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

50 in a couple of days

2009 Raleigh XXIX
1990's GT Tequesta converted to 700c SS commuter
1980's Schwinn Traveler III SS cyclocrosser


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

*18*

I ride a beat up Trek 850 . you know , it gets me from point A to point B . What im really hoping for is the new 2010 GT peace 9r this spring


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

41
Been riding since 93
My SS's are my DMR Sidekick2 DJ bike and a new to me 99 Bianchi B.A.S.S. that I got just in time for snow and below freezing weather so haven't ridden it too much. Had a Monocog Flight 29er last year and wish I would've kept it but oh well.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> It's my suspician that most of us don't start out with a single speed.


really? most bikes i had as a kid were SS.

i feel like a kid riding SS or fixed.

55. riding all my life. 5 bikes, all but one is a various form of fixed, SS, or 2x2.


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

Age: 23 Bike: Redline Monocog, Inbred 456 (geared).


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

37, it is nice to see guys a lot older than me still riding single speeds. It gives me hope!

Vassago Jabberwocky
Vassago Bandersnatch
Specialized FSR Stumpjumper 29er


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*53*

54 this March

SS since 05

Vassago Jabberwocky

80mm squish

just can't wipe this grin off my face....


----------



## maxxleo (Jan 2, 2007)

46

I only have SS
Kona humu humu
Kona Cinder Cone


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

32.

Started riding a Schwinn Homegrown in 1999.
Stopped in 2001 when I moved.
Started again in 2008 with Turner 5-Spot.
Started SS in late 2008 with 5-Spot geared.
Now I have a On One Inbred Ti29er which I ride almost exclusively.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

*46*
I've been riding bikes since I was a kid. Bought my first "real" mountain bike in 2005. Decided to give SS a try after I started riding places that kept bending my derailer hanger.

Banshee Scirocco, converted with a Rennen tensioner
2soulscycles, with sliding dropouts
(both pretty burly bikes)

also have a Yeti AS-X


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Just turned 47.

Started mountain biking around 1991 or so. First mtn bike was a Mongoose (Rockadile I think?) rigid. I eventually put a front shock on it, MAN did it feel wierd the first few rides! I had been used to my upper body being the shock for drop-offs and stuff, the first few I did with a shock really threw me off (literally).

I now only own one bike, a pretty much stock 2007 GT Peace 6r rigid I bought new from Perf Bike about a month ago. Loving it.

Due to the fact I recently had a major shoulder injury (grade 3 separation), I may eventually go with a front shock, haven't decided yet.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*Six Oh!*

First MTB in 1979, but they were known as *klunkers*! (looked like the second bike from right - photo from Charlie Kelly)








buddy talked me into selling it when I got a Stumpjumper in 1982, I was a rep for Specialized

I am now riding a 2006 On One Inbred 29er with a rigid carbon fork. 









About half my rides in winter are fixed for better workout with limited time and little or no daylight riding time.

I will admit that I also ride a double boinger geared 29er, since the meds needed as the result of a couple cardiac issues in the past affect my cardiovascular capacity. Still, my heart (sic) is owned by the SS.










Looks like I am the senior member here at the moment.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Sparti and I are right behind you.....

Nice sunrise by the way....

Tone.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*30*

Been riding off an on since 97, got more serious about it in 04-05.
Started SS about 1 1/2 years ago, wish I'd seen the light earlier

OS Blackbuck


----------



## Drillbit (Oct 3, 2007)

50

Started riding a few years ago on a Fisher Cobia. Last summer bought a used Monocog 29'er. Haven't ridden the Cobia since.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

47 next week

Started with a Specialized Rockhopper Comp in 1990 and rode intermittently into the mid 1990s

Specialized Epic in 2004 and have ridden regularly since

Rigid Marin Pine Mountain 29er SS December 2008 and haven't ridden anything else since


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*An edit from my original post...*

I thought about it... and this is how my original post should have read. "I feel 11 when on my Flight... 39 the rest of the time!" We took up SS in 07.














Can't leave the young wife out!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*my birthday!*

just turned 32 today, i want more bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Me too! 43 today.

Riding mtn bikes since 1988.

Currenty on a Seven Verve.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm 55. Been riding mountain bikes since '86. I got a Gary Fisher Rig last summer. A lot of fun.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

*20*

been working in a bike shop for 3 years now and loving it. picked up an '08 XXIX a few years back and have slowly been upgrading and doubt if I'll ever sell it. my full SRAM Rival Cannondale six13 gets hardly any use anymore thanks to my SS :thumbsup:


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

*15 going on 16*

Rincon Frame Medium
203mm BB7 Up Front (roundagaon)
160mm BB7 In Back (G3 Clean Sweep)
Surly Singelator
Sugino Impel 150x (3 ring, blah!)
32/16


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

*48 years old*

I've always ridden bikes..... bought my first quality mountain bike in 98 , a Giant ATX.
and fell in love all over again. I raced the first race at the end of the season when I was 39.
spent the winter waiting for the next race season to begin. 
Built my first single speed this past summer and my second one a few weeks ago..... it never gets boring, it never stops feeling great

2005 rocky mountain vertex team SC frame
Fetish carbon fork
Mavic crossmax sl wheels
race face alum crankset
Surly ring and cog
Schwalbe rocket ron tires


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2008)

I' 42 and a BMX rider. I got an SE Stout last year and started riding it on my own and got hooked. Rigid fork and one gear is just a big bmx bike to me. It feels unnatural to ride with gears and suspension. Still I just bought a 29 speed GF for longer rides and replaced the Stout with a Beasley SS.


----------



## furrybike (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm 47. My SS is a Motobecane Outcast 29er.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

*38*

2009 Monocog Flight 29er - main ride
2008 OSObike - indoor trainer/roadie
2006 Cannondale 1fg - dust collector
1995 Trek 930 converted to ss - currently rocking a graco babyseat - oh yeah.


----------



## skeem (Feb 24, 2009)

i too have though people start with geared bikes and move to singlespeed and then fully rigid singlespeed. i started out on singlespeeds when i was a kid but i couldnt wait for a geared 'big boy bike" and now that ive been riding for a while i guess i want to go back to my roots... or something like that. anyway, ive been riding mtb since i was about 11, im 20 now. i got a ss steel indy fab over the summer and i just made the jump to rigid fork.


----------



## chefC (Nov 17, 2007)

I am 38
Misfit fully rigid 29er 32x20
fixed cyclocross 50x18
1978 Masi Grand Criterium full Super Record.
I have been riding since 89


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

I turn 57 on the 30th of this month. Never felt better!

Redline Flight 29 (I changed a few things)
Schwinn Madison track bike (mid 80's vintage, Campy and Phil's)
Lemond Zurich (In the rafters for years unriden)
Ellsworth Truth (Cannibalized years ago for parts for Flight).


----------



## Stumpy29er (Oct 12, 2009)

43

Mild family oriented riding for 20 years in Michigan, moved to Phoenix 7 months ago and started riding SoMo very frequently, really liking National. 

Converted 1996 Trek 850, 32x18, 1 1/2 months ago

2009 Stumpy Expert 29er


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

19 Years old
Surly 1x1
Bamboo SS
Ibis "Cousin-it" Tandem
Azonic Steelhead w/ freecoaster hub
Standard byke co custom 24
Bianchi roadie
1961 Schwinn American


----------



## BritMtnBiker (Dec 3, 2006)

42 

Vassago Jabberwocky
White Bros Rigid Fork
Crossmax Wheels

Been riding bikes since I was 3 

Bought a Giant XTC in 87 but got stolen couple months later. Been riding MTB since 2004 when I moved to Phoenix. Started with Haro Xtreme, moved onto a Stumpjumper FSR, then an Epic and have been exclusive SS the last year and half. Converted my road bike to SS and have an old Diamond Back that is SS for cruising the hood.


----------



## Moval49er (Mar 21, 2008)

58

Mountain biking 3 years and 23 pounds ago ( it was 40 until I lost 2 months to a broken leg)

Superfly SS - it goes 2-3 days out of the 6 I ride per week. Best thing I have done since grandkids!


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

*47 y.o.*

That's my main squeeze these days. I have 3 more SS (Waltworks as a fast city commuter, KM same functionality, but in a different country, and a GF Rig).


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

Just turned 35. I started mountainbiking about 3 years ago. I hadn't ridden a bike since I was about 16. All of the bikes that I could afford had crap shifters and components so I picked up a stock Monocog 29er for cheap. I'm still riding that monocog.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

46, KHS Solo One SE. Picked it up last evening and it is leaning against the door waiting for its maiden voyage. Landowners are getting ugly around here about land access, but I decided to purchase it anyway...

KHS Team ST -- (All steel, coolest bike ever, should make a 29er like it)
KHS Tucson


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

34

GT Zaskar Expert 1x9 converting to SS as soon as the mailman gets here.
Specialized Langster for when the trails are mud but the streets are dry.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Moval49er said:


> 58
> 
> Mountain biking 3 years and 23 pounds ago ( it was 40 until I lost 2 months to a broken leg)
> 
> Superfly SS - it goes 2-3 days out of the 6 I ride per week. Best thing I have done since grandkids!


Hell yeah buddy!

Funny how thinks change as we get older. I have been riding more the last five years than I ever had before! Been riding since 84 regularly but obsessively for the last five or six! I really believe the SS had something to do with this. Oh, and I have grandchildren also!


----------



## EL_MATADOR (May 7, 2004)

*Riding SS for ~ 12 Years...*

I'm 36...(37 next month) - Guess I've been riding SS now for about 12 years. Cut my teeth w/ singlespeeding when the first batch of Santa Cruz Chameleon frames came out. I think that was like '97 or '98. Had 2 Chameleon frames, both started geared - and both ended-up singlespeed: 1 rigid and 1 w/ a 'Zoke BAM w/ a whopping 75mm of travel. The Chameleons are gone (sadly) and since then - my favorites have been: Cove Handjob ("magic gear" 36x20T, later convereted to horizontal dropouts by Gene Spicer), On*One Il Pompino and Cove Hummer via White ENO hub.
So now, the stable includes my all-time favorites:
Cove Hummer (yes, the very same frame - can't seem to kill this burly ti frame!), SS convert via ENO rear hub and Marzocchi Atom Race 100mm fork and other goodies. I like it rigid, too (a'la Kelly steel mountain fork).
'95 Specialized Stumpy M2 w/ Marzocchi Atom 80, SS convert via ENO
'93 Specializted Stumpjumper rigid (Tange Prestige steel), SS convert via ENO
(there seems to be a trend here w/ my fondness of ENO!)
...IRO Rob Roy 'cross commuter 
I recently tried the whole "1x8" thing, to see whether it would maybe make sense to me all over again...and my general consensus and opinion: it absolutely did not. I have since re-converted the Hummer back to dedicated SS.

EL_MATADOR
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

35 yrs. (in March)

_From L to R hanging in my garage:_

Eastern Traildigger 26" Urban bike (25X9)
Felt El Guapo Beach Cruiser (Gearing?)
Fly Tierra 20" BMX (brakeless, built for flatland; 28X9)
Motobecane Fantom Pro Ti (Multi-Speed)
Motobecane Messenger Fixed Gear (48X16)
Surly Pacer Road Bike (Multi-Speed)
Motobecane Fantom Comp DS All-mountain (Multi-Speed)
On-One Inbred 29'er (32X22)
Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno (38X19)

Started off as a freestyle BMX'er in the 80's through the 90's. Picked up BMX again a couple years ago, but ride my other bikes quite frequently, much more than I ride BMX. I non-commute/train ride (whatever that means) 6 days a week.


----------



## teknich (Jun 7, 2006)

47
On One 29er and a Lemond Reno old steel road bike with a fixed wheel wedged in!


----------



## subliminalshiver (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not the years, it's the miles.

31.

I have a darling little 26in SS converted that way via an WI ENO hub and the slow stripping of other madness from the frame.









Currently waiting patiently for UPS to deliver the past bits of my new bike.... 29er IF.


----------



## TheBikeMechanic (Oct 26, 2009)

36 ana half

Currently the 2008 Specialized Paolo Bettini Tarmac is the SS in my house

Been riding MTB since '91...racing MTB since that time.... Riding SS Since '99


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

46 on 1/20/2010

1 bike, 1 speed, 1 brake

- 2008 KHS DJ 300 frame
- Bombshell Crusher wheelset (48 spokes!)
- Avid Juicy 7 hydraulic rear brake
- Marzocchi Dirt Jumper2 front fork
- Shimano DeoreLX crankset/bb
- Truvativ Hussefelt DH-Riserbars
- Cane Creek Tank-Jump headset
- Maxxis Holy Roller tires 26 X 2.4
- Azonic Stem
- Primo Platform pedals

http://kbrigby.smugmug.com/Sports/Bi...62054057_EQh3N


----------



## Notch Johnson (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sounds about right...*




redwarrior said:


> just turned 37
> 
> started riding when Star Wars first came out in theaters...


Ha! Same here... 37. Been on two wheels for as long as I can remember. Started MTB'ing when I was 13 (1985 - YIKES!). Been on and off through the years, but now I am fully committed to the sport.

Started SS'ing about 3 years ago. First SS MTB was a Redline Monocog and currently on an On One Inbred 29er.

Other bikes currently in the stable (albeit collecting dust):
2x FS geared Cannondale Super V's
'07 Monocog
Brodie Ronin road/cross bike

Cheers!


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

*older than dirt*

53 years and 7 days in body
about 10 years old when i get on a mtb in the forest

1995 GT Avalanche converted to S/S of course
Running full rigid at the moment but that's going to have to stop as my hands a getting a little beat up ... even with the 2.4 on the front

Started riding on a singlespeed when i was about knee high to a grasshopper ... wasn't any other kind of bike for a kid way back then.

This year I'm getting a 29er ... well that's what I asked Santa for


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

17 yrs. 

Been riding for about 6 years, SS for about 8 months. 

SS's:
Karate Monkey
Kona Coiler (only during the summer for DH use, it's geared now)

Other than that I have a Schwinn Panther set up for commuting and a Raleigh tandem for road/light MTB use.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

26 years old, but I ride a 2x9 29er
My flatland bmx bike was a singlespeed (duh). Then I realized that mountain endurance riding was a lot more rewarding for a lot less skill..... just legs, lungs, and a willingness to work hard.
The fisticuff is a tringlespeed - derailleurless dinglespeed on the freewheel side, then a tomicog on the disc mount. Rides like a singlespeed, but there are options so the bike will be more multipurpose. Soon to be 2 Tomicogs for a quinglespeed. Mullet brakes with the rear V brake on the disc only A-317 rim.

The General, my old SS has been with me since 8th grade. I stole some parts off it to build up the fisticuff, but it will get rebuilt soon with some old parts.

I've ridden and wrenched since I realized biking was fun in about 7th grade.


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

28

Santa Cruz Chameleon SS


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

22yrs Been riding only 2yrs, SS 1yr half

Monocog 29er w/tons of mods:thumbsup:


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

ummm 46. SSer for 5 years.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

15, 16 in july. Been riding a "real" singlespeed for about 4 months (NEVER going back!)

before that i rode a rockhopper that had gears, but cog wear was nil on the granny and big ring and pretty much nil on all the rear cogs except for the 4th and 5th

My singlespeed? A 2007 Transiton Vagrant


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

58 in July  

Riding MTB's since 1988 and SS for the last four years, although I do occasionally take my '88 Explosif out for an airing. Well, we have been together nearly 22 years.

Main bike at the minute is a '95 Explosif SS 69er and I'm just about to start building a Singular Hummingbird (also to be a 69er).


----------



## i1k (Jan 6, 2010)

*39*

Started mtbing in 1995 (GT RTS-3) geared.

A few more greared bikes then...
My first SS - 2002 Surly Crosscheck (commuter/trainer).
Next - 1998 M500 converted last year with the magic gear ratio of 34x16 (ouch).
Building a Scandal 29er now with a more amicable 34x20 endless cog.

These knees aren't what they used to be...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i am 19, i started out riding ss road then fixed gears and morphed into 1x9 mtb then ss and now one of each


----------



## Mike ridefree.it (Jan 6, 2010)

*time machine*

37

17 when I ride my bike

37 again

Mike www.ridefree.it


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

37 = Libra / Rat 

Jeff Jones SS
Many other siblings in the shed...


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

32

First SS was my tricycle at age 4. (Fixed? ) Riding seriously from 97. Had many bikes over the years and current quiver consists of:

Surly Steamroller fixed
Redline Monocog

Just sold my OCLV Trek with Dura Ace everything due to it not getting any riding time. I'd like to add a CrossCheck or another steel framed cross bike in the near future. But it will be geared. Also looking to build up a geared steel 26" mtn bike. But I'm quite content with the two SS I have now.


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll be celebrating my 18th birthday next May (for the 24th time)  
MTB since 1997, big fan of SC ( have a Heckler, Bullit and D8 ). This summer I got my first 29er (Salsa Mamasita) and now I'm in the process of building an Inbred 29er SS. If I like the SS thing, some titanium stuff will be next in line.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm old!! 
was on the naming committee for "dirt", we also chose "dust" and "earth" as back-ups.
someone suggested we call it "kourtneyluv" but noone wanted to walk on that. Felt TOO dirty.

I'm 34 so far.

ss's: surly 1x1 with grimeca system 12's, saint cranks and schwalbe 700x40's on kris holm rims, schwinn S9 full squish with amp fork, profile cranks and 1.25" fat boy slicks on a silent clutch rear hub and suzue front, surly steamroller with dura ace cranks, WI freewheel/suzue rear hub, 2" zocchi fork/ 26" front wheel with 1.9"snow tire and xtr v up front.

basic goofy "take my tools away" builds.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

byknuts said:


> i'm old!!
> was on the naming committee for "dirt", we also chose "dust" and "earth" as back-ups.
> someone suggested we call it "kourtneyluv" but no one wanted to walk on that. Felt TOO dirty.
> 
> I'm 34 so far.


I was on that committee too! .....well at least i think i was i don't remember so good these days

BUT

I remember that my first bike had a sticker on the top tube that said " Always wear a helmet and don't feed the dinosaurs"

:madman:


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

36

Been riding for 3 yrs since quitting smoking!

SS for the last year:thumbsup: 

OnOne Scandal rigid 29er


----------



## ExpertCrasher (Aug 8, 2008)

38

Ibis Tranny SS

Ibis Mojo SL 1X9


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Another 38 year old here.

I've been riding MTBs since 89. Bought a bike to get to classes at college (Lehigh) and then started exploring the local trails.

Started playing with my first SS about 5 years ago and haven't looked back.

My main ride is a Black Sheep Ti rigid 29er.

But I am building up an On One Ti 29er frame with an Alfine gearhub and front suspension.

Mark


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, I'm not the oldest at 49 (50 by racing season!), so that's good. Like bikeny, my main ride is a Black Sheep Ti Rigid 29er singlespeed. Except for when it's a Black Sheep Ti Rigid Rohloff-equipped bike. Over the past couple of seasons I've ridden the singlespeed so much I contemplated selling the Rohloff -- it is literally worth twice as much on Ebay as I paid for it new about 5 years ago -- but my advancing age has me thinking the gears are worth keeping around, and I have no desire to go back to derailers.



bikeny said:


> My main ride is a Black Sheep Ti rigid 29er.
> 
> But I am building up an On One Ti 29er frame with an Alfine gearhub and front suspension.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I'm 24... started riding at 21. Rode a fully that I bought used for about 6 months and then "drank the single speed kool aid". It's been my only mountain bike ever since.

it's a vassago jabberwocky.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Captain Chaos said:


> 23
> 
> Surly 1x1


Ditto. Started riding in 97, got my 1x1 in 2008


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Oct 25, 2009)

Half of 90. riding for 40 years. 10 years on the BUSS and misc. geared bikes and converted SS road bike and now a Specialized 29r SS carbon fiber.


----------



## RUNDCM (Sep 16, 2008)

49 been riding MTB since 94 or 95. First bike with knobby tires was a Schwinn "Mirada" after first "real" trail ride sold i& purchased a Trek 7000. Currently have a SIR 9, SS rigid RIP 9 and a GT i-drive. "Bigfoot" started the whole SS thing for me about 2 years ago....


----------



## crazychimpjimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

30

Currently building my first SS


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*I am*

49

Rock Lobster fixed trainer `65 gear inches

Phil Wood single...it rocks. 32x18

VTW


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*44*

Sorry, no single-speed, although I tried it. I 'm running 2 x 9 now. Started riding in 87 (road) and MTB in '90 in New Zealand.

#1 Alpinestars
#2 Rockhopper
#3 Cannondale Headshock
#4 Cannondale Headshock
#5 Cannondale Jekyl
#6 Litespeed Unicoi (converted that to single speed 69er rigid)
#7 Litespeed Obed (meant to be single speed 69er, but alas
#8 Lynskey Ridgeline 29er


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be 54 tomorrow, 1/15. I've been doing extreme mountain unicycling since turning 50, and it's literally changed my life in the most positive ways!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

*I'm 38*










2004 Schwinn Panther SS
2004 Slingshot Singleshot
2009 Habanero Ti SS

I'm 39 this June and I got my first SS in 1997 and had to race in the geared class until Texas got a SS class in 2000. Come to think of it, even after that I still raced in the geared class. I only raced my first SS race last September. Ignore my DH bike.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

just turned 28. started riding bmx freestyle about 15 years ago. i got a SS mtb about a year ago. i still ride both bmx and mtb.


----------



## pg3317 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm 42 and I need to wash my bike.


----------



## Glow in Dark (Jan 8, 2005)

30

Mountain biking since 1995. Singlespeed for 3 years. Current singlespeed Redline Monocog Flight 26"


----------



## rageagainst1984 (Nov 24, 2009)

Learned myself how to ride at 7 or 8....
25 and have been riding sense 02' 
Soma 4one5 and always ready to ride... Central California winter weather haha, never a day too cold to ride!!


----------



## Mark_123 (Nov 4, 2009)

48
Raleigh XXIX


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

*Above Average ...age*

I'm 44, but emotionally I'm somwhere in my early teens.

GF Cake full-suspension 32/16 single-speed
Trek 69'er 38/17 single-speed.


----------



## cbetony (May 2, 2007)

*44 this year*

I started riding my mongoose bmx bike on trails in '78.
In 1980 we started riding 10 speeds with the cheapest, fatest tires we could fit on them. 
I bought a Nishiki Cascade MTB in '84 and started exploring the trails in Auburn SRA. 
A Bianchi BUSS was my first onespeed in 1999.
My current ride is a Spot.

"...onespeeding is dead."


----------



## zibls (Oct 19, 2004)

Started riding bikes again in 1984. 

56

Haro Werx ss
Before that a Voodoo Hoodoo with a magic gear 2:1


----------



## jwcart10 (Oct 16, 2009)

29.
been riding for 10 yrs before the switch
1st singlespeed trek 330 road frame converted fixie for commuting. been commuting to work via bike for 3 yrs... exclusively for yr and a half.
1st ss mtb: gary fisher marlin converted... enough to catch the fever to build a proper dedicated ss. 
now almost done building surly 1x1 rigid.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

About to turn 25 (in April)
Singlespeeds: All rigid
05' Monocog flight AL
08' Giant Method team 20"
10' Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 DJ
94' Bridgestone MB5 commuter
87' Bridgestone MB2

Soon I'll be getting a monocog flight (steel) 26" frame to build up blinged out and race ready

ride on


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

*44*

44, but today is my buddy Charlie's 73rd birthday.










He rides a rigid KM, always singlespeed. He's selling off a bunch of stuff right now to get a carbon Air9, rigid of course.

I ride a Singular.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

How do you like the Habanero? I was thinking of going that route


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Two cheers for Charlie!*



CB2 said:


> 44, but today is my buddy Charlie's 73rd birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just about the greatest thing I've seen. We can all hope to be riding logs- or riding, period, when we're Charlie's age. Happy Birthday, Charlie.


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

*48 years young*

I plan on selling this bike and doing leadville on a new spot 29er


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*how much?*



b2b2 said:


> I plan on selling this bike and doing leadville on a new spot 29er


What size and how much?


----------



## b2b2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Its a Large, PM me If interested


----------



## a528126 (Jul 19, 2009)

*i am 4*

I started riding when I was 3.. so 1 1/2 years now. My only winter option is the garage.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

43 started racing BMX in 79 stopped racing in 96 started MTB around 87 or so. My first real MTB was a Fat Chance in 88. I've had many many bikes over the years I currently have in the garage a Bianchi PUSS, a home built SS road bike, a ANT city bike , A Lite Speed road bike , a Redline PL-26 MTB circa 1998 some old Raligh MTB and an EPX road bike. 

Tim


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

38, started riding BMX bikes on trails in the woods when I was about 7 years old. Got my first crap road bike at 13 and mowed lawns to buy a Fuji racing bike in 1987. Went MTB with a Bridgestone in 1988. Bought my first SS a Steelman cyclocrosser in 98. Still have it and it sees most of my low miles lately. Also have a 1x1.


----------



## TerryD (Nov 11, 2009)

60. Lynskey 2010 Ridgeline SS, Sycip SS. Mtbs Coverted Derosa Neo Classico SS Road and a variety of geared Mtbs and road. 
Started late in life. Made up for it with many, many miles.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

This thread should have started with and included a big poll...

I turned 40 in Dec. I wish I had started mountain biking a lot sooner than 2001.


----------



## Knobby4me (Sep 7, 2008)

39 years young - MOOTS Mooto X with sliders. I geared it up this year thinking I would be better a bit faster. I was faster on some longer rides where the large chainring made the difference but just wasn't having as much fun. Back to SS.


----------



## singlelarity (Nov 29, 2009)

Got my Gary Fisher rig last april for my 50th birthday. Been riding on and off road since i was a tyke. Nothing puts a smile on my face like my rig ss.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spectrum*



a528126 said:


> I started riding when I was 3.. so 1 1/2 years now. My only winter option is the garage.


That's it. This little man and Charlie, the 73 yo log roller. Fantastic.


----------



## n8rhino (May 13, 2008)

It's kind of fun being that "Old Guy" that gets to be the hell out of the young guys once in while! I use to make fun of those guys (with respect of course), but I guess I'm becoming that guy?
Just turned 42 at Christmas and racing age is 43!
This is my retro pimp mobile!


----------



## kumes12688 (Dec 22, 2007)

21...been riding for about four years....just finished building a sir 9....this will be my first year on it and I cannot wait


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*40*

Riding a 2009 Kona Unit 29er full rigid SS.

Been riding on & off my whole life, but serious MTB in the last five years maybe.

Single Speeding for the last 3 or so years.


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm old. Older than most of the dirt I'm riding on.  

OK really... 49... MTB riding since 1987, Singlespeeding only 2 years on a Haro Mary SS.


----------



## Mysty (Oct 27, 2009)

*37 ...*

I will be 38 in June of this year...

started riding in October 2006 (never knew how to ride a bike before then)

started on a Misfit Psycles DiSSent 29er Rigid Singlespeed...

road most of 2007 with my SS, broke my leg in 2008 and didn't ride for a year...

now back on the bike... SS rigid...

I will be buying another 29er SS this year... photos will be posted when I get the new diggs


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Mysty said:


> I will be 38 in June of this year...
> 
> started riding in October 2006 (never knew how to ride a bike before then)
> 
> ...


I am impressed and pleased with your commitment to ride. Good on you for hanging in there. :thumbsup:

I've had my share of injuries and setbacks. The desire to ride again kept me going. It is nice to see someone with the burning passion.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

28. 

Never got into mountain bikes growing up, and didn't own my first one until this past year. So, while I;ve been riding bikes since I was 4, I've only been riding mountan bikes for less than a year.

Currently riding a crap Marin ss conversion after selling my nicer Cannondale after getting laid off.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

n8rhino said:


> It's kind of fun being that "Old Guy" that gets to be the hell out of the young guys once in while! I use to make fun of those guys (with respect of course), but I guess I'm becoming that guy?
> Just turned 42 at Christmas and racing age is 43!
> This is my retro pimp mobile!


Me too, I'm riding the retro at 42. Your post inspires me


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*full circle*



Frozenspokes said:


> It's my suspician that most of us don't start out with a single speed. I know that I was riding for about 9 years before I built up my first SS. And I didn't come into riding MTB until I was almost 30.
> 
> So, how old are you?
> 
> ...


My first bike was an AMF Roadmaster SS with a banana seat and ape hangers,,,,,,1967. I went back to SS's in 1997 and since then 95% of my mt. bike rides have been of the one geared persuasion,,,,,I'm staring at 46.............7 SS's in the stable right now, 98 Dekerf Solitaire, Yo Eddy drop bar, Kona A F/S with 650 B up front, Binachi BUSS, Sendero, Klein and A Salsa Ala Carte:thumbsup:


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

59 next week.

Ted Wojcik steel 26'er, horizontal drops
Stylo 1:1 cranks, 175
Eggbeater pedals
32:17 gearing
Exotic rigid carbon fork
Avid BB7 front disc, 160 rotor; Shimano XTR v-brake rear
Paul levers
Easton Monkey lite XC bar
Ghetto tubeless Panaracer Rampage tires, front and rear
Phil Wood rear hub, Mavic rim
Bontrager Rhythm front wheel


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a fresh 19. I have been riding singlespeeds exclusively for the last ten years. Mainly a BMX rider, I have moved onto my fixed gear and my Gary Fisher Rig. I am glad I bought it when it looked good! Mine is the tan one with the Fox fork : ) I am currently building my first geared bike, a Pugsley. I will always remain true to my SS roots.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*52 yy....*

Steel VooDoo Bizango


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

29...been riding since 1989.

Coverted my 99 bianchi martini mtb race bike into a single speed.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

*42*

42 and been riding since I was about 5.
Started with my old Malvern Star dragster back in Oz then in 79 had a Mongoose motomag that made me the coolest kid on the block.
Not much riding in my twenties as I was racing dirt track, enduro and MX but back into it in my early thirties, to start with just for training then slowly the engined bikes were left behind and its been legs and pedals full on since.
Singlespeeding only 18 months on a hastily converted 94 Stumpjumper, but a 1x1 is due to be ordered in the next few days. The singlespeed is about the only one that gets used lately as I love it so my modern Stumpy hardtail is getting sold as I write :thumbsup: 
1X1 will be rigid like my other bikes (except the Stumpy being sold) as one of the reasons I went back to bicycles because of the simplicity compared to the period when I was racing/riding motorbikes. I would be spending the days before races/rides rebuilding suspension for different conditions etc, where as I would just wheel the bicycle out and go for a training ride, nothing to do, just check the tyres, helmet on and we're off, put it away and its its already to do it again tomorrow. In the end I just kept wheeling the bicycle out and going riding.
Now I'm converted to the singlespeed way and rigid so I guess its come full circle :thumbsup: 
I certainly hope I am still getting out riding logs like Charlie when I am 70. I dont know, but I intend to give it a hell of a shot. Happy belated birthday Charlie and much respect 

Jamie


----------



## wncunderground (Feb 4, 2008)

32
pushin' pedals since '91

right now riding an origin 8 scout.


----------



## Snarkyswag (Aug 21, 2009)

Just turned 40 earlier this month. 

My original bike back in the day was a fully rigid Nishiki, though I think I did more road riding on it than mountain biking as I didn't have a lot of trails to choose from.

Started back into serious mountain biking in 2004 but it wasn't until 2008 when I bought my first SS. A Gary Fisher RIG (32/18, Reba fork) which I love. Originally, I had brought my geared GF Mt. Tam into my LBS to ask how much it would cost to get converted to SS. That's when the owner made me an offer on the RIG I couldn't refuse. It's made me not only a stronger rider, but a much better rider overall.

Even though I love the RIG, for some reason I still want a Niner One 9. I guess it's the Scandium frame that's calling me.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

17 riding seriously for the last 10 years, since i was 7. racing for the last 2. 

i ride a bianchi muss about to be torn down to the frame and rebuilt w/ all new parts. i'll post pics when i'm finished.


----------



## campdog (Oct 1, 2008)

52 new to ss but loving it
2010 Kona unit also have 2008 Dawg Deluxe


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'm turning......*

39 this year. Not much trail riding here in Hawaii that I have found, so my 22yr old Trek road bike takes care of the riding.

Rob

SS "The Tractor", Spicer custom
Jamis full susser 
Nirve cruiser
peugeot road
Trek road


----------



## mctweek (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm 58, and my wife is 52. I ride a haro Mary (still rigid) and she rides my old fisher x-cal converted to ss. We ride gears also, and even an off-road tandem, but the ss is a great addition. We have been riding together almost 25 years.It is wonderful to have your riding partner be your life partner also.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

mctweek said:


> I'm 58, and my wife is 52. I ride a haro Mary (still rigid) and she rides my old fisher x-cal converted to ss. We ride gears also, and even an off-road tandem, but the ss is a great addition. We have been riding together almost 25 years.It is wonderful to have your riding partner be your life partner also.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hairyharris (Sep 8, 2006)

45
96 m2 stumpjumper, rigid,
I just started the ss thing 
I rode fs, geared, prototypes etc.etc. but the ss brings the kid out in me. Next bike will be a 9r ss.


----------



## Mysty (Oct 27, 2009)

*oh I'm hanging in there alright...*



slocaus said:


> I am impressed and pleased with your commitment to ride. Good on you for hanging in there. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've had my share of injuries and setbacks. The desire to ride again kept me going. It is nice to see someone with the burning passion.


I only give up when I know it's a lost cause...

I can tell you the desire and the passion to ride hasn't stopped... it is all the good people I have met in the sport that kept me motivated when I was down and out because of my injury.:thumbsup:

This year I plan on traveling with my bike and doing some races in the USA, for fun of course... just want some different places to ride!


----------



## KamloopsSingleSpeed (Jul 13, 2008)

23, I ride a orange rigid Surly 1x1, Love it, riding SS for 4 years now


----------



## dirtdirt223 (Mar 10, 2006)

44

ride a steel 29'er.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

38

Rode BMX bikes from 1982-1997, mountain bikes from 1989 - present.

The first SS conversion I saw was at a race in 1996.

Started tinkering with SS conversions in 1998.

Got myself a Surly 1x1 in 2000

Ordered a Utili-Ti-man frame from Matt Chester in the summer of 2002 -- he didn't get around to shipping it until spring of 2003. 
Edit: I think this was one of the last 26" frames Matt built, and according to him, it was the first frame he completed when he was living in Salida, Colorado.

Pic of the Chester circa 2006 basking on some Georgia slickrock, at the time still rockin' the Mag 21 (hot-rodded for a whopping 75mm of travel ) :










I also have several multi-speed hardtails and FS bikes I ride on a regular basis.


----------



## fjbordson (Sep 29, 2009)

*21 years old*

started riding almost 2 years ago and have owned 6 bikes started with 4" full, 6" full, single speed rigid 29er, and now I own two 29er sette razzo's, one single speed rigid and one 1x9 ht, I also own a 20" monty trials bike, a nimbus 26" mountain unicycle, and a 20" schwinn. recently started racing sport and plan to move to expert for next series.:thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

41 as well. Glad to see I'm not the old lady out there. Well, maybe I am, but lots of you folks are as old as I am.

I'm on my 4th singlespeed specific frame, that's more than two years on each. I think I started riding ss about 10 years ago. Somebody told me that girls weren't strong enough to singlespeed... I had to prove him wrong. I still have all my frames:

Surly 1x1
Edge Cycles SS frame with road tubing (I broke it)
Edge Cycles SS frame with mtb tubing (lasted just fine)
Spot Brand built in Colorado 26" wheel carbon belt drive ss

Always with a rigid fork. Always steel. But drooling over a Tranny.....

I might have a few other bikes.... (like lots). I also have a few ss cruisers... But I don't have an addiction to bikes...


----------



## gravelrd (May 15, 2007)

*51*

Built my first mtb summer of 82.

In 1987 I converted a 1985 Diamond Assent to SS, using a Sturmy Archer hub. Rode it 4yrs.

Now:
Moots Mooto X with Paragon sliders, White Bros fork, On One Midge bars, Stans Flow, Racing Ralphs.


----------



## hu-man (Jan 13, 2004)

*58 (but who's counting...)*

4 bikes, all singles.

cruiser - singled Norco Sasquatch Mtn bike from mid 80s. Almost all original (seat & grips are not)
commuter - Marinoni touring frame mid 80s. Bunch of nice parts
mountain - 98 Brodie hard tail.Rigid, fat tire. 34x20
fixed - Raleigh mid 80s. garbage can find, plus parts bin. Just for fun.

Always had a road bike. Mountain bike since 1990. Single since 96.


----------



## Rob Mac (Dec 15, 2009)

50, Former roady though, 4 years mountain, gary Fisher Rig, building Lynskey pro 29 SS for this spring, almost done !!! Do 8-10 races a year, all single.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

43 for another 3 months.
Started riding mountain bikes in 1987.
Started riding SS 12 years ago.

2009 Singular Swift 29er
2001 Dekerf Solitaire
2001 Kelly Knobby X 
1995 Klein Attitude
and a few more.........


----------



## Rob Mac (Dec 15, 2009)

50, Ride the road, and mountain, started on geared suspension, built a Rig last year, no looking back, now ride exclusively on 29er single speed, 8- 10 races last year, currently finishing build of Lynskey pro 29 Single speed for the spring.


----------



## fullstack1628 (Jan 14, 2010)

15, just started the single speed thing.







16" IRO model 19


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

24

started mtb last summer
started Muni two summers ago
started unicycling 15 years ago
started bicycling? i thought people were born with that ;-)


----------



## Rich H. (Jan 23, 2009)

39 years old but feeling like 29.

Started MTB riding in 1988 on a Jamis Dakar chromoly steel frame with XTR thumb shifters. No such thing as suspension in the 80's, at least not that anyone was buying in the mainstream. Wish I still had that beauty but gave it to a buddy for a town bike 10 years ago. A really expensive MTB in the 80's was $800.

Started SS 2 years ago and currently ride a fully rigid SIR 9.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

fullstack1628 said:


> 15, just started the single speed thing.


Nice anti gravity house, lots of room, everything sticks to the ceiling.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*53 Born July 9, 1956*

I Got back into biking in 1990.
Built my first SS in 1999

*As of Today
All Fully Rigid SS Mountain Bikes*
1999 Rat Ride 1x1 SS Fixed (Before they called them Surly) in Basic Black
2003 Gary Fisher Super Caliper USA Made SS in Team Red/Yellow
2006 Surly Karate Monkey SS Chocolate Squirrel or Skid Mark Brown 
2006 Custom Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS in Chameleon Metallic
2007 Surly 1x1 SS in Lemon Lime Pearl

*Commuter SS's*
2005 Bianchi San Jose in Washed out Blue
2007 Specialized Langster in Rust
2008 Specialized Seattle Langster Green #800

*Sunday SS's*
2008 Specialized New York Langster #180
2008 Bianchi San Jose In British Green

*Geared 2x9 Mountain 29er Fullly Rigid *
2005 Gunnar Rockhound In Lime Twist
2007 Salsa Mamasita in Gunflint Gray

* Geared 26" Mountain *
1998 Homegrown XT in Bass Boat Orange Front Susp.
1999 Homegrown XT in Bass Boat Green Rigid
2000 Homegrown Factory Limited in Anodized Gold Front Susp.
2008 Salsa Moto Rapido in Dirty Gold Rigid

* Road Bikes Geared *
2003 Specialized S-Works E-5 in Team Zebra (Aqua Sapone)
2006 Custom Gunnar Roadhound in Dark Blue Pearl

* Cruisers *
1999 Dyno Kruiser Mooneyes
2000 Schwinn Cruiser 4 in Metallic Green/Silver
2008 Electra Boney Finger in Orange/Cream
2009 Electra Indy in Fire Engine Red


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

51, if I knew I was going to live this long, I would of taken better care of myself. I have 2 bikes, 09 Kona Dawg, and an 07 Kona Hei Hei. I got rid of my depression problems, and lost allot of weight in the last few years, thanks to mountain biking. Life is great! I also don't have any debilitating back problems anymore either.


----------



## richardthomas (Nov 4, 2008)

34. Been riding for just over a year and a half. Been SS since my first bike was stolen off my Jeep and I bought a monocog. 

Have recently started rebuilding a Trek 850 after buying it on C'list. It's getting a black chrome powder coat as we speak. Will post before and after picks tomorrow.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

24. Single speed commute/city for last 5 years, 2 years single speeding in the dirt. Including quite a bit of skinny tire (700x30) trail riding fixed. I sold my geared bike a year ago and Now have a SS Cyclocross (san jose), SS Vintage mtn (Myata trail runner whose frame is a year younger than me), and am waiting to hear from a guy with a B.A.S.S for a more modern SS mtb.


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

37

MTB since 90...
SS since 93...

Currently riding a Raleigh XXIX and love it!


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

thatdirtykid said:


> 24. Single speed commute/city for last 5 years, 2 years single speeding in the dirt. Including quite a bit of skinny tire (700x30) trail riding fixed. I sold my geared bike a year ago and Now have a SS Cyclocross (san jose), SS Vintage mtn (Myata trail runner whose frame is a year younger than me), and am waiting to hear from a guy with a B.A.S.S for a more modern SS mtb.


I got a SASS last summer and love it. Enjoy.


----------



## cindyfatso1959 (Sep 27, 2005)

*49*

patrick 29er


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*40 and dropping*

After road riding now and then first on a geared Schwinn LeTour (down tube shifters...gotta love it), then a Fuji Cross, I purchased my first MTB in 2008. 
Now I own a 2009 SS Hooligan (Soul Cycles) that I began racing this year and a 2009 IRO Mark V for commuting and long road rides. Now my wife mainly rides the 2008 FS mtb and the Fuji Cross gets put to good use on the trainer. :thumbsup:


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

*Very Nice!!!!*



the_owl said:


> 36
> first MTB in 1986 a murray 12 speed
> current singlespeed:


Wow how cool is that! Does ride as good as it looks?:eekster:


----------



## lagranevasio (Jan 23, 2008)

*29ss.*

45.

Ride a 29" SS, steel 100% rígid, Vicious The Motivator.


----------



## crankspd (May 8, 2008)

*never too old*

61

started mtb at 58, got the idea that a SS would make me a stronger peddler and it did, bought a used redline monocog for $200 rechased a few mistreated bolts then put on a new seat, crank, fork and a front disc. Learning to adjust caliper brakes is interesting...

the best thing next to being in better shape is going through SAND (downhill fellas, not uphill) on this 29er. since we have a lot of it here

ride with MORCA www.morcamtb.org at Fort Ord and BLM land in Monterey CA.


----------



## Dale1K (Aug 28, 2006)

49

'90 Cannondale SM 1000
'96 Cannondale SuperV 1000


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*1962*

48 years young.
Mountain biking since 87.
This is my first SS. I built it from new and used parts to see if singlespeeding lives up to all the hype it gets in these forums.

It does. :thumbsup:


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

42 in 9 days
Been mountain biking on and off since '86 or so but riding since i was a wee lad.

Specialized Rockhopper Comp converted to SS and soon to be converted to rigid.
Cannondale Synapse roadbike. 

In the future I'll probably get a rigid 29er SS


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

47

I am not sure why everyone listed their bikes with their age so I will list all I had when I turned 47 and what I have now


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

im 23, i have been riding for 9 months, i tested a demo SS from my LBS 6 months 7, pinched pennies all winter and bought a 07 redline monocog this february and havent touched a geared bike since. Even planning on a bullhorned fixie commuter in the near future.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

27. First MTB was a Trek 7000 bought new in 95 (maybe 96??). First SS is a Cross Check I build up a few weeks ago. Other ride is a full squish Blur XC.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Ike Turner said:


> I am not sure why everyone listed their bikes with their age


I was told there would be bonus points.


----------



## cannotaim (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I'm the youngest at 14. 

Araya Semi-Pro roadbike
Gt Bump
Dawes Deadeye


----------



## bmxking45 (Apr 3, 2010)

29

Specialized rockhopper comp 29er SS


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*bored*



vudu said:


> so far we have an average age here of 35.27 years old.. what does that mean ? i dunno. but more importantly, props go out to Mo0se for having a wife nearly half his age and she rides a SS :thumbsup:


Out of a total of 209 age listings
The average is now 38.4
Youngest is 4
Oldest is 73
Largest age group is shared 3 ways with 38, 40 and 42 year olds having 11 members each.


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Out of a total of 209 age listings
> The average is now 38.4
> Youngest is 4
> Oldest is 73
> Largest age group is shared 3 ways with 38, 40 and 42 year olds having 11 members each.


Nice analysis, but no chart to show the breakdown of people per age to accompany that data?


----------



## SteveyD (Feb 21, 2010)

48
Started mountain biking in 1991, became addicted in 2007 when I bought my Raliegh XXIX.Haven't ridden gears or suspension on trails in over two years and I'm feeling stronger than ever, sprinting up hills I used to walk.


----------



## the5ifty (Mar 1, 2010)

Normbilt said:


>


this is AMAZING


----------



## krindog44 (Nov 3, 2004)

40 yrs old...First year on SS...Redline Monocog29


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

26 y/o.

Riding road bikes since 1998, riding mbt since 2003, riding SS since 2007.


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

robbyracer said:


> I was told there would be bonus points.


word


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

hchchch said:


> Nice analysis, but no chart to show the breakdown of people per age to accompany that data?


okey dokey then










this is about as much effort as I'm willing to put into this


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice chart. This thread and chart is a SS marketer's dream.

Looks like SSers fall under a basic standard deviation with a mean of 38 years. Wondering why there are so many SSers in the late 30's, early 40's. Perhaps when SS was a just starting, these people are in the teens and 20's trying out SS and stuck with it.

Who knows, and does anyone really care?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I tend to think that the figures show what would be a common trend for XC style single track loving mountain bike riders. I don't think it would be specific to SS'ers.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

Great job Stevob!


----------



## jolo-68 (Oct 31, 2008)

42.
Genesis Day One......


----------



## jimtom (Apr 23, 2009)

54

Soma B-side (freewheel)

1993 Trek 7000 (fixed conversion, eno hub)


----------



## stick-boy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

41

SSing takes me back to my bmx roots in the early 80s.
2010 Kona Unit
2008 Specialized Tricross Singlecross
1990 Concorde Kudu SSed


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

I is fitty...been riding since 1997, got the first single speed in '06, and have had a Kona Kula 2-9 since '07. At the end of every ride I say to my friends "when was the last time I mentioned that I LOVE this bike?"


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

42

been mountain biking since 1990

SS only since '03

karate monkey ss
voodoo canzo 29er ss


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

39

GT Peace 26er squishy front!

Been riding since 85, raced for about 13 years, had kids, took a break though I still rode/ride.

06 Merlin Extralite campy record
00 Colnago Master lite campy record
08 Serotta HSG campy record
08 Blue RX7 sram red (crap!-whole bike was/is crap)
05 SuperGo Access full xtr (frame is crap but still going)
08 Hoffman B-rad bmx (full custom build) just parted out to buy my GT Peace!

Bikes I still have are my geared mtb and the new GT ss.


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

Long time listener, first time caller...

18

riding mtb for one year, riding ss since yesterday

-Connor


----------



## jack_read (Jul 2, 2008)

47 and in denial. LOL. I bought my first mountain bike, a Specialized Hardrock, in 1988 or 89.

My first bike was a steel framed single speed fixie and I bet it weighed no more than 12 pounds. I had it when I was 4 years old. One wheel in front, two in the back, no chain, made by Radio Flyer... ;-) I'm not SS enabled at the moment but I keep looking at my '93 Trek 930SHX and thinking, hmmm, what a tempting conversion...


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

34

_And still young, dumb, and full of gum._

I've been riding bikes more profoundly since '97. But I grew up in the 80s to BMX Plus & Thrasher magazine (my bibles when I was a kid - no internet, TV shows, or no such thing as X games, etc.) I built my first SS in '07, I think. Since then, I ride SS about 98% of the time.

(All 26" bikes)
Bianchi M.U.S.S. - off-road, 2.4 ratio (38-16)
Surly 1X1 - commuter, 3:1 ratio (48-16)
Titus Motolite - my only geared bike, I haven't road it since I bought it from a buddy of mine.


----------



## fazzster (Apr 4, 2010)

Just turned *40*....riding since 1986...Just got my first SS (GT Peace 26) and in fact, my first ride was today......


----------



## alobbesta (Mar 18, 2010)

20

Monocog 29er. First single speed. Got sick of switching gears last year!


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

*21*

21 years old.

I'm riding a 2007 GT Peace 9r and it is amazing.


----------



## jeephead (Jun 4, 2009)

44 years old.
2009 Haro Mary SS 29'r in Humbolt green.
This is a great bike! I am having a blast riding around. Yeah she might be slow on flat parts of the bike trail on the way to Lake George but off road and up hills are a total blast! Thought about getting a road bike or geared MTB but this bike is just too much fun. Besides it is a great workout! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

*38*

2009 Fisher Rig (29er)


----------



## fatlad (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm 61. Riding a GT Lightning with on one rigid titanium forks. Looking forward to SSEC2011 in Belgium


----------



## Better Days (Jan 20, 2010)

44-been riding since I was 6. BMX til 17. Mountain geared until last year. Thought I'd regress and have some fun....best decission I ever made. Riding a Moots Mooto-X-YBB slider with Chris King hubs,headset, fun set up. Oh buy the way sold all my 26's.Rigid and suspension.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

hchchch said:


> Nice chart. This thread and chart is a SS marketer's dream.
> 
> Looks like SSers fall under a basic standard deviation with a mean of 38 years. Wondering why there are so many SSers in the late 30's, early 40's. Perhaps when SS was a just starting, these people are in the teens and 20's trying out SS and stuck with it.
> 
> Who knows, and does anyone really care?


Maybe younger riders gravitate more towards all-mountain/freeride type bikes?

42 y/o here.


----------



## wstump (May 23, 2007)

50
Been mountain biking since '81

Karate Monkey
Bianchi San Jose
Bens Cyclery "orange one"


----------



## Kwahe (Jul 10, 2009)

61 and still on the right side of the grass...:thumbsup:


----------



## srandall (Jun 30, 2007)

*39*

Monocog mutt. Built a few weeks ago. Most fun have had in a long time on a bike.


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

45 .


----------



## Gianni (Jun 20, 2009)

53 - Rode a Spot for 9 years til I broke it - joined the 650B revolution in '09 Haro Beasley - sweet!


----------



## GRFSR (Jan 23, 2004)

*recent SS race*

Last weekend I (40) did our local MTB race SS. A friend (43) noticed how "old" the group was. 18 riders in the pack, average age 36.8 yrs old.


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

26

rode bmx in like 93-97...then again in 09, got my 29er and within a few rides SSed it. I hate changing gears, derailleur hit everything,...i'll just muscle it.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

41 last month.... Dekerf SS.... probably been riding for 10-11 years on SS.... 16+ years on MTBs.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

26 - Rode bmx (trails and street) all through grade school. Mountain biked and bmxed a bit throughout college...barely did any riding when I moved to Houston from the northeast for 3 years. Now I'm back in it, and just started getting serious with mtb'ing last year after I moving to CO.

As for the age here....It seems there is a lot of the older crowd which I'd like to say I like better (different from many other forums I go to where it's young know it all people) however, the maturity level is about the same here. I guess it's not a big surprise...I never associated maturity with age. :thumbsup: 

-Nick


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

50yr young(51 next month) I just cant seem to act my age!:thumbsup:


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Will be 51 by the time most read this and my Schwinn Typhoon is almost as old as me.


----------



## Baldon the Magnificent (May 19, 2010)

61
Started riding in 1951.


----------



## SolarMan (May 14, 2010)

*I don't feel this old but....*

I'm 66 and on my 6th mountain bike - started with a Mongoose Rockadile, then 2 Kleins, an Ibis Szazbo, an Ibis SilkTi and, as of a month ago, a Specialized Epic Comp 29er. I've loved them all!


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

I'm 25

I've been on a single speed bicycle in the form of a BMX bike continuously since I was 2 years old, and raced them from 5-20 years old; I still race occasionally in the expert class.

I started riding mountain bikes when I was 11 years old. At that time I mostly rode with my dad on the canal bank and in the country for fitness (for his fitness, I was a kid so fitness was natural to me). That riding progressed into going on trails at some of the state parks and eventually into more dedicated mountain bike riding. I have done everything from a XC race (when I was 16), to 4x and DH races. Coming from a strong BMX background in which I raced 3 times per week, I was absolutely at home on simple, single speed bicycles. My friend came to visit and brought his single speed mountain bike with him; I rode it, thought it combined the best parts of a mountain bike with the best parts of a BMX bike and then quickly forgot all about it. A year later I bought a track bike for the sake of buying a track bike (Craigslist and I are good friends). I rode the living heck out of that fixie on the street with no brakes and thought how cool it would be with a freewheel on it. A single speed road bike! I ended up selling that bike and again forgot all about single speed bikes unless I was on one of my BMX bikes. At my friend's annual dirt jump party there was a guy who showed up on a Santa Cruz 4x, single speed. A single speed mountain bike that behaves like a BMX bike? Then it all came back to me and I remembered the joy of riding my friend's SS mountain bike. But, there was no way I was going to tear apart my beloved hardtail to do such a thing to it.

Then I got a great deal on my Santa Cruz, rode it for a while and decided to rob my hardtail of her parts. Rather than put the geared setup from the Santa Cruz onto the hardtail I decided to go SS and use the spare drivetrain parts to build up a bike for my dad to ride. He got me into riding, and I think he would really enjoy a nicer bike to ride than his circa 1994 Schwinn.

Now that I have a SS MTB of my own, I can't see myself not having one. Sure, I am still building the Santa Cruz (it is at the shop being powder coated as I type) and plan to enjoy it, but there is a new special place for SS mountain bikes in my heart. The simplicity, the light weight, the quick response from a taught chain when you get out of the saddle to sprint... oh, so addicting!

My single speed is a 1998 Nishiki Cascade with v-brakes and left-over parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

25

Singlespeed: Rig

Geared/full-suspension: Stumpjumper (where I re-started)


----------



## DocAltie (Feb 7, 2006)

35

1x9 Inbred29er
SS Litech Mag / Ti 26er (36x16)
1960's beach cruiser (50x16)

Started MTB in 1991. Commuting to work since 1998. Building bikes for folks since 2001.


----------



## RJM1 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm 55 Years old started mountain biking at 43. Picked up a Gary Fisher Rig 3 years ago.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

19....upgraded from a 26er, gears and suspension to a fully rigid 29er ss last november.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

I just turned 36 & my birthday gift to myself is a Surly Karate Monkey.










I'm lovin the new experience! :thumbsup:

How much "bonus" points do i get?


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

15, about to turn 16 on July 12th. Riding an SSed Cannondale F8. And stupid me is taking it out to a bike park when they open. should be good, clean fun.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

39.

started mtb - 1985
first ss - 1988
took a break for about 8yrs and got back into mtb in 1998.
first ss when i got back into riding 1998.

currently have a curtlo ss from 2001. only mtb i've ridden the past 9 years until recently.

just got a sycip FS geared 29er. - needed a change from the ss. haven't been on the ss in 2 months. variety = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

28.

Here's my SS 









Also have a Trek Fuel EX with gear and sussy that I love...


----------



## driver145 (May 8, 2010)

25th B-day present and first mountain bike I have really ridden (on trails).

My friends think I am crazy for mountian biking the first time on a RIGID 29er with NO GEARS... I probably don't help my cause when I go crashing down the intermediate trails.. but its so much fun


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

driver145 said:


> My friends think I am crazy for mountian biking the first time on a RIGID 29er with NO GEARS...


I have been getting that too since I got my bike. I ride with people that all ride geared, full sussy 26ers, they can't understand why I have suddenly been waiting on them at the top of the climbs any more...


----------



## wheelmanron (May 5, 2009)

I'm 37.

I ride a 2009n Redline Flight with Kris holm 38's, with a 32-22 set up. 
Have a 1991 Bridgestone RB-T for commuting.
Building up a 1988 Bridgestone R400 with a coaster brake and Shimano dynamo hub to use to get extra miles while charging my cell phone.


----------



## EvoKin (Aug 14, 2010)

37
Old GT 26er converted SS
Motobecane Fantom Pro SL 29er

**Coming Soon, not 100% sure (Windsor Cliff 29.1) but definitely 29er SS


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

34, rode tons of ss growing up (bmx). Owned my first mtb in 91 a old trek. I was around 15 then and had no appreciation for it. Basically used it for commuting around town. Got a little older and the addiction began. Owned klein's, fisher's, specialized, diamond back & a raleigh. It seems I've come full circle in my life, and I've just ordered a 2011 trek/fisher rig. Time to get back to basics.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

31
Start riding BMX in 9 years old just for fun for around 3-4 years, and getting a liitle bit serious when I was 15 with MTB and roadbike around 2-3 years, at 20 having fun with BMX around 2 years, now having fun with 16" SS folding bike and SS MTB.

I wish to continue riding since I really need to be healthy and also for building my stamina and I am glad with my current SS that give me all I need.


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

42. 
Rigid SS only for the past 10 years.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*48*

Been riding off-road since '88 (raleigh technium), ss for the past 9. Just recently tried the 29-inch wheel thing and I'm liking it.









Sadly, this one doesn't see much ride time.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

voodoochild said:


> Been riding off-road since '88 (raleigh technium), ss for the past 9. Just recently tried the 29-inch wheel thing and I'm liking it.
> 
> View attachment 562845
> 
> ...


The dirty one's a Singular, yes?

Nice.

--Sparty


----------



## spanadu1 (Nov 1, 2009)

34
Just got my one9 coming from a hardrock 29er the one9 feels like a rocketship


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*yep, it's a swift*



Sparticus said:


> The dirty one's a Singular, yes?
> 
> Nice.
> 
> --Sparty


Yep. I gotta get a new picture or her cleaned up...


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

34 on the outside. 16 on the inside.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

28 and been riding for 5 years now. Started riding in college as transportation to class on a road bike then got my first mtb hardtail in 2005. Didn't really start riding seriously though til 2008 when I invested some money into my entry level haro and fixed it up with a nice fork, wheelset, component group, etc. and rode it for several months before getting a fs santa cruz. Was talked into converting my Haro into a ss and pretty much never looked back. My santa cruz sat on the wall and ended up riding 4-5 times a week on my ss. Began racing on a friends 29er GF superfly geared last spring and have thought about buying one now but am afraid I will never ride it. Last winter sold my santa cruz and parted out my haro to fund a nice Bianchi WUSS. I have built it up finally as a light extremely reliable ss that I put 10- 12 hours a week in on and absolutely love it. Really don't want to go back to gears but am looking at doing some endurance racing and just think the 29er with gears would probably be alot better for that. 

Most of the ss crowd I ride with have gone the 29er route but I still like the agility and responsiveness of the 26er and and don't see me wanting to change anything on it anytime soon.


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)

*46*

26" NoName

www.flickr.com/photos/lc4/4478171009/in/set-72157594404855683/"


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

57. Redline flight 29


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

35.

05 GT Chucker 1.0 SS
90 Giant ATX 760
96 Trek ZX 8000


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

*19*

Ride a nashbar SS 29'er for xc and training.
Come from the DH side of things and have 4 other geared bikes, but like the singlespeed the most for anything but stunts and downhill racing.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

50

Been on 29er SS's exclusively the last five years. Here's a few of them.......


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm 37 and been riding SS for about a year now. Here is my current build:

Soul Cycle 29er:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

37, been riding for close to 20 years now.


----------



## crashplayer19 (Aug 6, 2008)

16

Legit mountain biking for 3 years.
SS for 2
Monocog 29er


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

azjonboy said:


> 50
> 
> Been on 29er SS's exclusively the last five years. Here's a few of them.......


now you are just showing off!! jealous am I? you bet!


----------



## o0obruceleeo0o (Jul 19, 2010)

23

My first mtb is a 29er SS (dawes deadeye). I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## middcrossrx (Jul 26, 2007)

36 years young

Van Dessel Country Road Bob
Vassago Jabberwocky


----------



## lwebber60 (Aug 13, 2008)

49 years old and just started riding a rigid single speed!


----------



## -Muz R- (Oct 18, 2006)

Another Thirty Eight...

My ride : Blacksheep Custom Ti

Been riding SS for 18 months while my lovely Indy Fab Steel Deluxe has slipped into retirement.


----------



## howsoonisnow (Jul 19, 2007)

21 been riding ss 4 years since i was 17 , got a kona explosif and a surly instigator...

got a few other gearies but they dont get ridden

cheers.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm old enough to remember how bad I hate geared bikes, having wrenched for over 15 years, yet young enough to almost be ready to still pull stupid dirt jump tricks..and not young enough to not have my body hurt for a few days after a great ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

37

First MTB was a house brand chromo beast from the small, now-defunct World Cycles in San Antonio back in '86. Kept it through college. Have owned various roadies, cx, and gearies. Converted an old Giant to SS in '97 and haven't looked back. Currently on a 1x1.


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

er than dirt...










Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## tboy (Dec 17, 2005)

40 

First time on a single speed and a 29er today. I will never be wasting my $$$$$ on gears again.

Gary Fisher Superfly SS... a complete blast!!!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

*45 yrs young*

Ha ! I started riding who knows when on a banana style single speed 20 inch bike (no flowers on the seat)....went through all of cycling's metamorphosis that dared to reach my hands: 20, 24, 26, 27, 700c or 29 wheels:thumbsup: , single, 5, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 24, 27 speeds, pedal brake, hand brake, cantis, sidepulls, discs both mech and hydro, old steel, new steel, aluminum butted or not, carbon fibre, rubber pedals, bare shaft, platforms, toe clips and straps, look clipless, shimano,, crank brother's, child bike, bmx, touring, multi speed 'racer', triathlon, road, mountain, softride, and ... what else? Ah, hydration, how could i forget! Back home to drink, baseball or neighbor's sprinkler, water bottle, aero bottle, camelback in assorted sizes....Now, what else? Maybe i'll refresh my mind later. Had to try them all! Wouldn't take someone's else idea ...:madman:

Point is, at 45yrs, i settled back to bare basics with a hint of technology: singlespeed, firm short travel susp fork (with lockout please) 29er, steel, clipless, tubeless (thorny as hell here), hydro disc brakes.

This level simplicity, at this stage of age, is simply, the most fun !

Be well,


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

*58 In three weeks*

I've been riding off road since I was a kid but serious mountian biking since 1984. Murray Baja 1000 was the first. Mail ordered to Glennallen Alaska. Put it together myself. A bunch of rides since then but now days I ride my 1994 Stumpjumper SS (mostly) and my 2008 SC Heckler. Steel Bianchi road bike too but only if I have to. 
The Stumpy has a Fox F100 on it with disk now days. 
Currently I'm building up a 2011 Niner SIR with Carbon fork. Can't wait ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

*23*

Biking since 2008

Just started ss (religious experience)

1x1 Motobecane (what was an HT Pro originally)


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

It's not the age that matters but the miles.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

*Niner SIR with carbon fork....what a dream !*

You're putting together the bike of my dreams ! 
I currently have my SS Jamis setup with the suspension fork. I'm researching about carbon rigid forks and your input about it will be greatly appreciated. 
Be well, 
jd


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

53.
Biking since 1990.
Singlespeeding since 2008 when I converted my old 1995 Super V to 1 gear.


----------



## nhmtns (May 4, 2004)

40
Surly KM


----------



## pro_mtb (Jan 31, 2009)

Double Nickle

Trek 9.8

Love long rides.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

40

First MTB was a '88 BCA rigid with foam grips, followed by a '92 Giant Iguana rigid, and then a '97 Bianchi Peregrine HT.

Took the Bianchi down to the frame and converted to SS last month and love it!


----------



## Mtroadie (Jul 27, 2010)

46

Started riding ss in 09. Geared and road since mid 90's.

Blacksheep Rigid SS
Moots UNO slider SS


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

42 ..

started riding SS a month or so ago.... 

loving it...


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

28

Been riding for two years, single speed for about 6 months. 

Surly Karate Monkey. Would post a pic, but I have put so many on here I feel like an attention whore already...


----------



## HOOKEM (Mar 17, 2007)

45  
Jamis Exile SS
Cosme Saavedra SS /FG (road)
LItespeed Classic geared Roadie
Specialized Hardrock geared commuter
Iron Horse Warrior 4.5 geared FS MTB (in progress)
I've been riding since I was 4, and mountain biking since 1990.


----------



## Davva (Sep 13, 2008)

43

Singlespeeding 5 years

Singular Hummingbird


----------



## gord962 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am turning 34 in December and I am building up my first SS this winter. I have been riding for 3 years now, racing for 2. My kid talked me into getting a bike so I could ride with him and now I am out more than he is! Kids sure are expensive...


----------



## Mike_243us (Jan 14, 2008)

52 been riding my mary for about a year now more or less all i ride anymore I thought the whole SS thing was a fad.


----------



## Non Crimen (Oct 22, 2010)

47

Trek 4500
Felt Solo nine


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

33

Kicked off the training wheels at 4, been riding to ever since. Got into mountain biking in 1995 and after dozens of mowing jobs later, bought my first "real" mountain bike a limerock green Cannondale M400. Fast forward---> This year converted the original M400 for my SS taste test, and loved it. Recently bought a Monocog Flite. I've got a bin full of parts and an extra Lefty fork that I want to build into an SS '96er this winter, just need to get ahold of an old XL 1FG frame.

1995 Cannondale M400 SS rigid
2010 Monocog Flite SS rigid
2008 Cannondale F29 1x9
2008 Cannondale Scalpel 3


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*Feel like a kid again*

34 years-old - 1996 Litespeed Ocoee rigid - Been mountain biking since 1985, Singlespeeding since 2006


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mpbspt said:


> 34 years-old - 1996 Litespeed Ocoee rigid - Been mountain biking since 1985, Singlespeeding since 2006


 Wow... you were 8 years old when you started mountain biking in 1985.

I was 32 years old when I started mountain biking in 1985.

Sheesh!

--sParty


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

20 mountain biking since 2006, SS since last december


----------



## ingregrity (May 29, 2006)

26. Started riding when I was 16.

first bike. Fisher Mt Tam
then 2003 Redline monocog
then 2006 KHS solo one
then 2007 rocky mountain fusion.

I still have the KHS and the Rocky mountain. Both are still ss. The Rocky Mountain is a 69er.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

18 :thumbsup: Always have been into bmx as a kid, started working at my local bike shop during the summers my freshman year of high school, and the rest is history. Started taking out the Specialized test bikes and going on rides with other employees and now I've given up bmx (still ride some dirt jump though) and ride singlespeed mountain and fixed gear road. Had a 2010 Giant Yukon, but didn't like the gears and sold it within a year :lol:

Here's my current bike


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

40

GT Peace 9R

Reline Monocog Flight 29ER


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

36

GT Chucker 1.0 Full Rigid S/S
(Vintage) Giant ATX 760 Squishy front/Fully Geared (Converting to S/S soon).


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

39

KHS Solo One 2009

On dirt since about 1991. SS for about 3 months!!


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

47+...b-day in april

biking all my life...but large phases of not (sadly)...cruised around jackson MS on a Schwinn Spitfire SS....big squared off knobbies and all...Giant Iguana with Flexstem in '91...

after returning full-time back into cycling, have finally returned full-blown into SS & Rigid with a GT Peace 9r and it really made me connect even more to the Experience...

sticking with my geared full-suspension Giant 26er, but from here on it's some form of 29er and very likely SS. about to transform an old Giant Innova i raced 'cross on for 2 years into an SS. more projects ahead.


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

Y'all are givin' me hope! 
44 - 45 in May.

Been riding my SS since Feb. '94 Kona Cinder Cone modded out. Paul Component sliders, 650B up front - saaaa-weeeet

Been riding since 91. Have owned 3 mt bikes....Rode a Trek 8000 in the 90's up til 98 when I built up a Rocky Mt Blizzard. Have been riding that ever since the SS entered my life. Lots of races too....24 hours at Canaan and other events. Currently ride in Houston where the singletrack aint so bad!!

www.onecogblog.blogspot.com


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

about to hit the big 30. Been mountain biking since i used to steal my mom's old steel lugged road bike and hit the trails in the late 80's-90's (sorry mom!). Got my first mountain bike in the mid 90's, a 1992 Specialized Hardrock. 
Been singlespeeding in the current definition for about 6 years or so.


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

20,
ive out of all my bikes ive owned, only 2 have had gears, my road bike and a rocky etsx

currently i own 2 bmxs, 1 ss 26er and 1 ss 29er


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Need to update all of my ss buddies. Dumped the suspension fork on my ss 29er for a steel salsa. Now, the bike is rigid and the rider is more relaxed ! Why, why does ss riding makes one younger?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Things change and yet stay the same, different bike, still SS, still rigid, getting older - 62 in a month


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

46 years old - been riding bikes regularly since I was 30. First road, then DH/AM, then XC, started SS about 6 years ago. Last year dropped the remaining 1x9 gears and now ride SS exclusively: Soulcraft with front suspension and Vassago Jabberwocky full rigid.


----------



## dwilson (Dec 8, 2006)

43 
1st MTB was a Jamis Explorer XR in '88 Currently ride a Niner SIR 9 and Air Carbon


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

38

I currently own a Redline Monocog Flight, Iro Rob Roy, & a Specialized P1. They're all setup SS.

I have a Redline D460 (1x9) & am building a geared drop bar bike at the moment.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

slocaus said:


> Things change and yet stay the same, different bike, still SS, still rigid, getting older - 62 in a month
> 
> {cool pic}
> 
> {cool pic}


 You inspire me, my friend. The story of your physical challenges & amazing comeback, your dedication to getting out on the bike. I hope to ride with you someday... your place looks like it affords great riding.

Meanwhile I'm not far behind you... I'll be 58 on my next birthday (Nov.)

--sParty


----------



## jj1075 (Oct 11, 2006)

44 tomorrow-March 15th. Haro Mary 29er rigid SS. A bunch of knee surgeries, 2 Pulmonary embolisms over the years but much stronger and more fit than I was at 18 thanks to bikes. Oh and 140 lbs lighter as well at 190 and 6' 1".


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

42 and mtb'ing saved my life....... 

i had alllllllmost made myself very very ill due to excessive soda intake *(15-20+ cans/bottles of sprite a day.... if you don't believe that number i will pm you my # and you can ask my wife...)...went to take a piss one day and my urine smelled like pure sugar... i googled that and the replies scared the living **** out of me.... i quit the sodas cold turkey and they fought back.... after 3 weeks of migraine headaches i bought a road bike to help me "sweat out the sugar".... i started with 3 miles on flat ground and i was busted.... barely able to make it home the first couple rides....... then the 2nd week i doubled the mileage... then doubled again... then got to 20 miles a day.... then ran out of time to exert myself....

then came mtb'ing.... first ride... barely could get 5 miles... and couldn't climb anything...lol...

now.... my health is perfect.... and i can climb everything that we have here..... happy and healthy......

SS baby!!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Turn 40 next week (3/21). I'm feeling it too! Everything is taking longer to heal and I swear every frickn year I get a new joint problem! Going for an MRI on L shoulder this morning as a matter of fact. But it won't stop me. Still riding and have been since I was 6. Raced road bikes for years (2 as a CAT 3), always had an MTB but really got back into it about 2 years ago and went SS. Loving it!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

FROZENSS said:


> 20,
> ive out of all my bikes ive owned, only 2 have had gears, my road bike and a rocky etsx
> 
> currently i own 2 bmxs, 1 ss 26er and 1 ss 29er


Love the fat tires on the 20"! I built one up the year before last and was out blasting around every day after work, but my buddy moved and I was left all alone and just started riding the mtb even more. Do miss that little bike and should have kept it just for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

38


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Interesting thread, seems like we have more people over 30 than under. (I am 39) I guess SS appeals to the simplicity of riding when I was younger. I still have my full suspension geared, but seem to be using it less and less!!


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

26. 
Mountain biking since 1992. Kona Unit and Surly Crosscheck.
Single-speeding for 2 years.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

46
MTB since 1990 (cannondale R400 I think), currently ride a Santa Cruz Chameleon Single Speed (3rd single speed), been riding single speed for maybe 5 years.


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

58

Monocog Flight 29
IF Steel Deluxe 29


----------



## SSRedwood (Dec 19, 2009)

22
Current steed: Surly 1x1 - rigid w/ disc brakes
First started riding at 14 on a Walmart bike- tore that thing to shreds.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

14 I ride a vintage 1997 Trek 930 I converted to SS. I also have a beater road bike.


----------



## paruralf7 (Jan 16, 2010)

*17 years old*

have been riding since i was 14. Been riding single speed for two years. Started with a Kona Unit 2-9 and just bought a 2009 Gary fisher Rig


----------



## namelessontrail (Jul 20, 2010)

29

Surly 1x1 -- rigid

My first and only mountain bike, bought in Nov '09 on a whim--best impulse I've ever acted on!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> You inspire me, my friend. The story of your physical challenges & amazing comeback, your dedication to getting out on the bike. I hope to ride with you someday... your place looks like it affords great riding.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm not far behind you... I'll be 58 on my next birthday (Nov.)
> 
> --sParty


Thanks Sparti -

I'm inspired by the fact that you did the CCP on an SS, proving you are no cream puff yourself. The desire to keep those two feet, pushing two pedals, turning two wheels is rewarding.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

paco664 said:


> 42 and mtb'ing saved my life.......


Join the club, here is my life saving story.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

slocaus said:


> Thanks Sparti -
> 
> I'm inspired by the fact that you did the CCP on an SS, proving you are no cream puff yourself. The desire to keep those two feet, pushing two pedals, turning two wheels is rewarding.


Thanks Brutha. I'll be going for Cream Puff finish #5 this July, though I only did it that one time on the singlespeed. I really don't think I want to try that again... about mile 80 I was not having any fun anymore at all.

I'd like to keep at the Puff through age 60. After that, reassess. I'm getting to that point where I'm wondering, "What difference does it make?" You know what I'm talking about?

--sParty


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> I'd like to keep at the Puff through age 60. After that, reassess. I'm getting to that point where I'm wondering, "What difference does it make?" You know what I'm talking about?
> 
> --sParty


Yes, I do. Just need to keep your fitness and dodge the hereditary glitches that can sneak up on you, that is the real challenge in life.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

44...riding since forever.

Kona Unit, 05? Splits duty with my trusty Trek 8000 gearie.

SOon to be joined by a full squish AM somethinoranother...


----------



## CHANCE B (Nov 17, 2010)

25...... SS TREK 3900. Started riding last August, and decided that gears and all the extra stuff was over rated and converted to ss sometime in Feb.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

CHANCE B said:


> 25...... SS TREK 3900. Started riding last August, and decided that gears and all the extra stuff was over rated and converted to ss sometime in Feb.


For some very interesting reason many riders are going through this very same process as well.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

50 this past January. SS since 96. Started on a converted 90' Salsa. Went 29" in 2001 with a Mutiny Man. Various other bikes through the years, some custom, some clunkers but SS and 700c is the common thread through out.


----------



## Jamie_S (Mar 22, 2011)

*42*

42

Raced a Stormer BMX in the 70's, bought Canondale Road and Schwinn Sierra in the 80's (stil have them both, but the Stormer died), a Fisher Wahoo in the 90's (still have that one too), and a Kona Unit last week.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

54 with 2 bikes in the stable

2X10 rigid for long haul rail trails









SS hardtail for local trails and just plain fun.









Got my first bike in 1965 and have bought and sold 4 or 5 bikes (mostly road bikes) since then.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

37 until June
'08 Redline d440,'10 Dawes Deadeye (both 29ers,a gearie and a SS)

Been riding "in the woods" since I was a kid on my BMX in the late 70's/early 80's,first "mtn bike" was a generic Huffy mid 80's,first non-department store "mtn bike" in '91 or so (Mongoose Switchback,I think it was),first dedicated SS in '03 or so,29er in '08,now all I ride are grown up wheels (29"ers) :thumbsup:


----------



## DocRock (Jul 13, 2009)

58 in 3 weeks. Riding since 1992. Finally popped my SS cherry last weekend, and having a blast! Salsa El Mariachi, steel, 32x18. Was passing guys 10-20 yrs younger climbing on my 1st ride. I'm hooked!!


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

21, been on a SS since 17.


----------



## grimmr2 (Sep 14, 2011)

37, and nice to be back after a long hiatus from mountain biking. Started out riding in late 80's, mt Tam. First bike was a Raleigh Technium with Biopace chainrings, lol. Decided to go back to riding fully rigid with a single gear this time around, and I have been loving it! Current steed: a used Bianchi PUSS.


----------



## Steel Freak (Oct 8, 2009)

*40 this year*

MTB Since 1998 on and off,

Single Speeding MTB since Nov 2009

Current SS a 2009 Specialized Rock Hopper 29er (almost stock just replaced worn and failed parts)

In Construction, a Siren Twinzer with top level Parts

I'm Hooked on Single Speed MTBing
Steel Freak:crazy::crazy:


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

55 And I have 40 bikes 34 are single speeds, too many to post pictures of or list here. Been collecting since 1989. Raced " Assualt on the Peak " Pikes Peak 14,410ft 26 mile up hill on a single speed last year. Was harder than hell! This year did the Ring the Peak part of the Colorado Endurance series. Rode full ridgid SS only full ridigd and only 2 single speeders. Took over 12 hours and I made 2 wrong turns that made it a 89 mile day instead of 72 miles.


----------



## rbrandow (Oct 14, 2010)

26; this is my first season of big-boy riding, and my first (and second) bikes are SS 29er frankenbikes. Current one is built around a Felt Solo frame,


----------



## whitshadw8 (Oct 8, 2011)

24
Gravity G29. First SS rigid and first 29er


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

33

Fisher Ferrous SS Rigid
Indy Fab CX SS Rigid
Bianchi Grizzly SS Reba

All steel.


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll be 59 in January.

Indy Fab Steel Deluxe 29er SS.

Of the many bikes I have, it's the only one I ride.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

24 
Started mtb last year. Went through 2 crappy geared ht's and a crappy geared FS before I learned enough to build a 29er geared ht. After a month I converted to rigid ss and am kicking myself for not starting out with rigid ss. I LOVE IT!!!

Fuji tahoe sl 29er frame. Built it geared first then converted ss with a kona p2 rigid fork.


----------



## imiller (Sep 13, 2009)

24 been riding since I learned how. I've got a '11 Kona Big Unit ss. Road bike has gears but, I don't shift that often. I SWARE!


----------



## solo24 (Aug 13, 2011)

47, 
raced xc and endurance for 11 years, just completed my first season on a ss and ss only. I don't think I will ever ride a geared mountain bike again. 

I do still train on my geared road bike though.


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

21, my first MTB was a 05 specialized hardrock SS

Which I'm still riding lol


----------



## wantwater (Feb 7, 2010)

42 
Spot Rocker


----------



## rhyno06 (Sep 15, 2008)

23
A9C rigid 
about to have a sf 100 set up ss
and making my felt road bike a ss

......so many fewer gears = much less thinking


----------



## graytful (Apr 8, 2011)

36 - Jamis Exile 29er rigid


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

39 this year, been mtb'ing since '90. Didn't dabble in SS til recently. 

My SS rides, 

650b'd Salsa Ala Carte hardtail
26" Klein Pulse rigid


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

39 in 3 weeks time, started riding in April 2008, been singlespeed for 1 year :thumbsup:


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

23 - Started riding this last summer. Saw a single speed guy at the trails and thought he was crazy... until I saw him get first place at the next race I went too...been SS ever since.

2010 Rockhopper SL Comp 29er SS


----------



## spaceleysprocket (Aug 17, 2011)

53
Started mtb in '88.
'92 Bridgestone MB-1 SS


----------



## hootjm (Oct 18, 2010)

51

Started riding mtb in the 80"s.

11 GF Rig
09 Haro Mary SS


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

46
Karate Monkey 33x19


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Forty F*cking Four on Friday!*

Riding MTB's since 1990 - SingleSpeeding for 2 years now.

Currently on a Rigid SIR9


----------



## Myers005 (Jan 31, 2011)

49
Started mtb in 1990, single speed last February, rode rigid ss through August when my shoulders demanded suspension 
ss revived my love for riding; my wife might say I'm a bit too enthusiastic 
:
Gt Peace 9er
Salsa El Mariachi
Niner One9
Canfield Nimble 9


----------



## MRakus (Oct 7, 2010)

16 in December. Been mtbing for just over year, ss for about 7months. Currently riding a fisher rig 07 I picked up for free with a Reba, looking to get a jabberwocky and rigid when I get enough money!

Also got a 1970's road bike converted to ss, spent about $20 on it.


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

39 - Started riding MTB in 1997. Started SS a couple years ago.

Current ride is Niner One9.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Just turned 38. Been riding since I was 15. MTBiking since I was 19.


----------



## TClark (Oct 26, 2011)

36
Mountain biking since 1989

2010 Misfit Dissent AL rigid (32x19)
2010 Misfit Dissent ALC with Rock Shox Reba RLT (32x18)
97 Klein Fervor rigid (32x17)


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

23! REAL mountian biking 2.5 years


campground mtb since 6 years old lol


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm 49 and been riding since 1989 - almost 23 years........I first started riding rigid of course and came back to rigid last year with a 29er SS - both firsts.........


----------



## struggleT (Feb 7, 2009)

*44*

98 Rockhopper converted SS rigid - favoritest bike
?93 Jamis cheapie MTN fixie commuter
?80s-90 Univega 10-speed converted fixie communter

Mtn biking since 87
SS/fixie since 01 or so
Also have some geared mtn bikes and a road bike


----------



## caotropheus (Nov 3, 2008)

I am 44 and I've been riding bicycles as a sport since 16 years old. I am riding mountain SS since 2006 and interesting enough, even before I found any mountain SS specific forum or website, I went rigid on my first SS trials.

I have lots of bicycles that fit in one or several of the following categories road, mountain, geared, single speed, folders, utility and planing more for the future!

My current mountain SS is based on an old 1996 KHS Montana Crest frame + fork+ headset (that I got for about 10 USD) plus a bunch of more recent goodies. I got this frame when my previous frame broke and I was considering on buying a specific single speed frame like a Surly, an On one or a Soma. Surprise surprise, this old KHS Montana Crest frame is made out of True Temper 4130 double butted tubing, 1835 grams weight on my kitchen scale, so who needs a modern specific SS mountain frame for at least 500 USD? Well, I don't, for the meanwhile, and yes I can live with V-brakes and a chain tensioner!


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 41 and my knees are 103...


----------



## digbmx4130 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be 29 at the end of the month. I'm a bmxer, but I got into the mountain bikes in 08.

bmx bikes : 20" Staats
24" Standard 125 R

MTB bikes: 07 rockhopper sport
98 mongoose switch back

Both mountain bikes are in the process of being turned into SS.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I like this thread. Every year I can nominally increase my postcount by updating everyone on my aging process (36). Yay.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm 24 and have been singlespeeding close to a year now...


----------



## Johnson207 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm 32 and just got my first single a couple month ago which is a 2011 Monocog, I love it, I've been missing out on all this fun for year!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> 18 :thumbsup: Always have been into bmx as a kid, started working at my local bike shop during the summers my freshman year of high school, and the rest is history. Started taking out the Specialized test bikes and going on rides with other employees and now I've given up bmx (still ride some dirt jump though) and ride singlespeed mountain and fixed gear road. Had a 2010 Giant Yukon, but didn't like the gears and sold it within a year :lol:
> 
> Here's my current bike
> Yet _another_ picture of Sasquatch's bike.


You have an impressive ability to repost your bike. It's cool though, I like it.



Sparticus said:


> Wow... you were 8 years old when you started mountain biking in 1985.
> 
> I was 32 years old when I started mountain biking in 1985.
> 
> ...


Ha! I was born in '85!



SeaBass_ said:


> Riding MTB's since 1990 - SingleSpeeding for 2 years now.
> 
> Currently on a Rigid SIR9


Happy ****ing Birthday!!

I am 26( 27 in Feb.). I have been rigid SS since I started mountain biking 2 years ago. My 8th time on single track was a 4hr. endurance race.

My first bike was a Kona Unit from '01/'02? Whenever it was made with True-Temper OX Platinum and track ends on 26" wheels. Kona P2 fork. My current bike is a Kona Explosif with a Salsa fork while the Vanilla RLC languishes in the corner looking all sad. I never had gears and don't think I ever will. May put the sus. on there from time to time in the future but who knows?


----------



## brewidaho (May 17, 2007)

55 years

Single speeding last 3 years. Niner SIR9 w Reba shock, 30" bar, Stan's Crest wheels. My RIP9 just sits most times.


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

45 and love me some Ventana El Tora 26er SS and my Hammer 29er SS


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

55 Been Riding seriously for the last 21 years

Here a Couple of My Rides
My Single Speeds


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Been riding since I was 8 or so, *now 61* and my favorite bike is/was my Origin-8 Scout 29er. Full rigid and SS. Still pissed that some A hole stole it a few weeks ago, so now looking for a replacement. Would love to find another Scout with the out of production aluminum frame as it has the short stays and geometry I love. I probably should go with a FS or at least a suspension front fork, but love the quickness and weight of rigid. When I'm on my bike, I feel like a kid..no stress, no aches (that comes after a hard mt. ride) and wind blowing in my face..the ultimate mental and physical health get away. Stay fit all you young ins!


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

22. Mountain biking for about 5 years, riding since I was...5? Riding SS cross for two years, SS mountain only seriously for about a year or less.

SS:
Redline D660 converted
Bianchi Volpe SS cross
Shogun fixed gear conversion

Also a geared cross bike. And the Redline has gears half the time... and sometimes the volpe is a dinglespeed.


----------



## tvsmij (Feb 12, 2011)

36 years young. Mountain biking since 92 and SS since 01. Seems like I'm right at the average age for a single speeder.


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

Old enough to party!!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Turned 40 this year....been solely SS riding for 5 years. My steed of choice is my Vassago Jabber....fully rigid. I love the feel and simplicity of single speeding...look forward to the next 40!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Eleven


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

19 woohoo


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm 50 and have been on SS exclusively (OK - maybe 2 or 3 rides) off-road for about 5 years now. Funny thing is, I had a lot of knee problems over the years, and since going SS (I was a bit apprehensive about SS but wanted to try it...) I have had almost no problems with my knees... Like another poster - my knees seem to be quite a few years older than the rest of me! 29" rigid and loving it. Suffering a bit more on the climbs now that I don't get as many miles in, but still no desire to gear it up.


----------



## escocia (Nov 14, 2010)

I am 40 and I have been riding about 14 years. Only the last 10 months on SS.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Eleven


Chronological, not mental. We are all kids on toys.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

42.


----------



## jsalvaggio (Nov 7, 2011)

47
2010 Gary Fisher Rig


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

I started riding in the mountains of Carpinteria on a bmx bike way back in 1985 and got a 5-speed mountain bike in 1987 - That's probably why I like to SS because my bmx was a SS with smaller wheels. . . . .


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*Woops*

35 - 
Lynskey Ridgeline 29 SS, King SS hubs & Stans Crest wheels, E13 SS Cranks


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

32....been riding SS less than 6 months, though, but am hooked


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

27, been riding bikes both human and gas powered forever. Mostly gas powered the past 12 years or so though. I bought a used Heckler in August, now I'm trying to sell it to build a SS Redline d660. I have the frame and fork, now I just need to sell the Heckler to fund the rest of it. Most of my riding is flowy singletrack with short but steep up and and downs, so the SS should be awesome.


----------



## alc86 (Sep 7, 2009)

29 

Started dabbling in SS 2 years ago. Now pretty much train on the SS and race gears.

Currently riding a '09 GF Rig.


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

35
2011 trek rig
Ride around 6 hours a week
Ride ss because I have a garage full of motorcycles that seem to be in constant need of attention. It's nice to have such a simple bike. Plus it reminds me of when it was a kid and my bmx bike was my only mode of transportation.


----------



## pistolpete (Jun 12, 2007)

Be 51 in a couple weeks.Started singlespeeding off road when I was 13/14 on a Schwinn Stingray,built my first "Mountain bike" out of a D&G cruiser frame in '82.As soon as I saw my first 135mm dedicated singlespeed hub I was hooked.SS Monkey,fixed Steamroller rigged monstercross and just bought the tubeset and track ends for a cruiseresque 29er SS that I hope replaces everything in the fleet...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

mpbspt: Holy hell that's a sweet ass picture! How was it taken?


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm 27. I've been riding exclusively SS since summer of 2008 when I sold my santa cruz superlight to buy climbing gear. I started riding mountain bikes again in 2006 after I got fed up with tinkering with cars.

The way I wound up riding SS was that I was out for a ride one day when the superlight drivetrain f*&#ed up and I wound up stuck in the middle ring/middleish cog. I wound up thinking that it wasn't so bad. A few weeks later I put a rigid fork and ss conversion kit on an old KHS that I had and haven't looked back since.


----------



## beerrun (Jul 31, 2007)

34, goin strong. my ss is posted up for right now, have to get my hands on some sweet handlebars for an old kona stem.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

40. Started back mountain biking in April and got upgrade-itis big time. Started with a Fezzari Solitude Carbon Fiber 26"er and have since had:
- 2007 Monocog 26er
- 2011 Monocog 29er
- 2011 Cannondale Flash 29er (geared)
- 2011 Cannondale SL3 Trail SS

Of all the bikes I've had, the 29er SS's are the ones that make me smile the most.


----------



## BobH. (Sep 13, 2011)

Turned 62 this week. This fall I got a Haro Steel Reserve 1.1 and I really enjoy it I dropper the ratio fron 25 :12 to 25 :16 and added a front disc. Back in the 1970's I used to ride 125 cc trials bikes. When I stop at stop sign I do a track stand, it took awhile get the track stands back. Got to find out how to post a picture.

If I had known that i would live this long, I'd played harder. I'm not really older that dirt, but I remember the first mud.
BobH.


----------



## htono (Jul 22, 2008)

52
on ss for ~10 years.
now on an Independent Fab, 26", rigid fork and canti brakes.
best bike I've ever had.
back to basics.


----------



## SMT42 (Nov 9, 2006)

47 SS for 6 years or so off and on never exclusively. To many bikes to ride

1989 Bridgestone MB3 ridged Eno Eccentric hub 36/19
2003 Specialized Epic 32/16 this is nice on the joints in the rough stuff


----------



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

32 

Rode BMX forever. Month after I got my first real MTB it was a single speed. Thats was 5 years ago


----------



## Draper84 (Jan 16, 2012)

27

converting to singlespeed this year and am super stoked


----------



## kimberleyturtle (Dec 30, 2009)

*onward and upward*

54

2009 Haro Mary SS
2011 OS Blackbuck, gen 2.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

32
2010 vassago jabber

Totally dig SS!


----------



## js82toy (Feb 9, 2007)

41
Just converted my 96' Cannondale M800 to SS last month and loving it.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

48 going 14. 

Ride a Singular Swift and a Dawes SST for commuting


----------



## fredic (Jan 25, 2012)

*38*

3 months on ss.
before - 4 years on 26 FS


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

34 years young. SS reverses the years. Simple like a child.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

BobH. said:


> If I had known that i would live this long, I'd played harder. I'm not really older that dirt, but I remember the first mud.
> BobH.


Quoted for effect.

You only get one go'round. Years go by quick. If you're busy counting them, you're not playing hard enough.


----------



## matrix49 (Jun 23, 2011)

63...On One Inbred 29. Started SS last year and have never had so much fun. Reba on the front most of the time, although I love how it handles with the stiff fork. Running 34/18 most of the time off road.


It's a cinch by the inch...hard by the yard!
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

TroutBum said:


> Quoted for effect.
> 
> You only get one go'round. Years go by quick. If you're busy counting them, you're not playing hard enough.


I reckon we keep going 'round. Lets me play harder knowin' I'll be back if I screw it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

gsteitz said:


> 34 years young. SS reverses the years. Simple like a child.


At 34 you *are* practically a child - well, from where I'm looking from anyway


----------



## r18k20 (Dec 19, 2010)

31 years old

2011 Kona Unit 40/18 gearing 

I would like to add that something about this bike has brought back the passion I had for biking when i was younger. 

First single speed in a very long time. I grew up riding BMX back in the 80s early 90s.


----------



## davedivided (Mar 31, 2011)

*57*

57 Started Road Racing In 76, Track 80, MTB late bloomer after taking time off to fail at business. Just bought Karate Monkey to build, after ridding myself of a FS Enduro. Other bike is a Pugsley.


----------



## chase1963 (Jul 31, 2007)

48. had a 2011 Orbea 29er... rigid single speed next.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

25

Trek Marlin SS 29er
First SS but did start out on a regular ol MTB


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

i'll be hiting 50 in 2 months
just started SS 4 months ago and can't imagine riding aanything else again
peace9er


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

48
I ride a medium C-Dale 1FG 26er :thumbsup:

looking for a small though!!!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

33 and getting younger.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

PanFry said:


> 31
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one hot looking bike!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

If you insist...

38.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I turn 37 today. My wife made me blueberry pancakes just the way I like.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

50, 
Wanted to see what the cool aid tasted like, so, last year I built up a Lynsky ridgeline. I loved it soooo much I even converted it to my road training fixie with a 13t on the rear when it's was too muddy to ride single track.

Gotta say, my racing conditioning has never been better My decked out Mojo basically sits in the basement now, but I still use it for geared racing. 

I recently sold the Ridgeline for a custom Moots YBB SS build, the hell with the 401k.

Love the:
simplicity
low maintanance
passing geared full cush riders 1/2 my age
liteness
smashing the peddles
standing more
one gear, no options
ultimate fittness
the challange
and my wife for letting me build nice bikes


mojo


----------



## C Cow (Aug 2, 2007)

*Old?*

52

Started SSing about five years ago. Mtb, CX, road.

Spec Stumpy 29 SS
Spec London Langster
Spec SX
Masi SX

Is there another way to gear a bike?

Moo


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

zaskaranddriver said:


> I turn 37 today. My wife made me blueberry pancakes just the way I like.


Dude, it seems like just on page 5 you were 34...  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## TeamAlchemist (Dec 31, 2011)

37.
1996 Bontrager Race Light converted with ENO Eccentric hub.


----------



## jrafter (Mar 27, 2009)

im 48 my wifes 24.....i need to keep riding my bicycle just to keep up with her......enough said


----------



## Johnny29 (Jan 23, 2007)

42

Salsa Selma


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Also 42. 
Started riding mtb in 2008. Purchased a Full XTR FS. Built up a SS (Soul Cycles Hooligan) a year later because I wanted to get stronger (always falling off on climbs). 
Now I pull away on climbs.
Dusted off the FS in 2011 and sold the parts.

Have since owned:
Superfly (for two weeks)
Dissent (frame soon to be sold)
Dillinger (frame soon to be sold)
Just purchased a One 9 frame
SIR 9 frame coming soon.


----------



## WtPooh (Jan 25, 2011)

36 riding a one year old Singular Swift.
At first geared/rigid, after 4 months geared/suspension fork, and for the last two months SS/rigid. Keep it simple stupid.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

50

If I count my Schwinn Stingray as a single speed (It was!) since 8 years old.:thumbsup:

S.S.'s
2009 Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29'er, rigid, carbon
2112 Raleigh XXIX belt, squishy
Gears
2008 Specialized Rockhopper Comp.29'er 1x9, squishy
2009 Raleigh Mojave 29'er 1x9, squishy


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Turning fifty this season. I ride an Ibis Tranny, currently with 120mm suspension forks, AM wheels, and a dropper seat post. Love the gnarl.


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

20

Currently building up a Salsa Selma
Also have a Santa Cruz Blur and a couple road/cyclocross bikes


----------



## Tomi_K (Oct 28, 2011)

33

MTB:
Milwaukee 29er SS/Fixed
Scott Superlite fixed conversion for commuting

Track:
GT GTB
Panasonic Track 4000


----------



## merzperson (Feb 2, 2012)

21, riding a 21 year old Trek 950 which I fixed up and converted to SS about a month ago. I'm stoked to start riding it out on the trails!


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

50 in one month.

Been riding a GF Rig with rigid fork for 3 years. Can't imagine riding anything else. In fact, a couple of years ago I broke a seat post and was really bummed I couldn't ride for the week or so it took to get the replacement. Only later did I remember I still had my old Stumpy in the garage I could have ridden...


----------



## tyty93j (Jun 8, 2011)

19, been riding for almost a year here in central va and SS for 3 months. 
El Mariachi 34x17


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

35> riding since 2006 SS since 2007. Never look back!


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

24

Riding a rigid Voodoo Wanga that I bought last summer. Decided to give it a shot after enjoying a year and change on a my SC Blur. Great to have the extreme duality.


----------



## Richard Adler (May 29, 2006)

54

SSing for 3 months

My favorite comment I've heard so far: "That old guy rode that on a single speed"


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

57
Gunnar Ruffian


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

honns said:


> Riding a rigid Voodoo Wanga that I bought last summer.


That's a nice frame. You got a great deal on it, too.  Welcome to MTBR.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

38 years young


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

38 years old.


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

*31*

Surly 1x1 (bought 5 years ago as a commuter and ended it up on the dirt after about a week and haven't looked back
Surly Steamroller (after breaking a couple of track frames) for the fix
Old Carbon Giant Team ONCE setup as a SS for the commute (built with Riser bars and spare parts, a total of $90 expense)
and a Ritchey P29 on the way


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

28 almost 29.... march 19... feel free to send gifts


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

36yrs...Lynskey VF SS


----------



## clark James (Sep 4, 2006)

40y/o
2004-Wily
2007 GF Rig
Cracked the frame on my beloved Wily Went to the GF (CL Deal)


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

zaskaranddriver said:


> That's a nice frame. You got a great deal on it, too.  Welcome to MTBR.


Ha ha, it would be great if you are the guy I bought it from. You really did give me a smoking deal on it, for the record (if this is in-fact the seller!). I love the Chris King hubs, they sound so gnarly. I actually tried to soften it up with a front shock, but it was too much fun rigid so I put the carbon fork back on :cornut:

Thanks yo.


----------



## zombiker (Jan 26, 2012)

31, MTBiking since the age of 16; been infected by SS for about 3 years now.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

35

soma juice (soon to be replaced by Kona Raijin)
raleigh rush hour fixed commuter


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

46 y/o. First SS 29er Origin8 Scout yesterday.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

40 years old and looking forward to spending the next 40 years with lots of serious riding. Hopefully my last days will be on a bike. Part of my retirement planning involves solo snow biking in the Yukon at 80.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

23. Carver 96er, squishy.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I turned 53 February 17th. These were the birthday presents I gave myself.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

wow, pretty good taste there. :thumbsup:

i celebrated my 34th last month. i was working that day.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, I seem to be regressing when it comes to wheel size as I get older.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

wheel size is nothing.

i seem to work harder and get paid lesser as i get older. 

so much for retiring at age 50.


----------



## Nom de Guerre (Feb 12, 2012)

46 here.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

turned 44 yesterday!!


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

35 years old.

Vassago Jabber Rigid SS
Cross Check SS/Fixed
Schwinn s95 Rigid SS

I don't own any geared bikes anymore


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

36. In the process of building my first SS, a Misfitpsycles diSSent.


----------



## bigideas (Apr 11, 2012)

32. I ride a SS rigid Jabber.


----------



## gritnteeth (Jan 24, 2010)

42. Lynskey Ridgeline 29er with Niner Carbon Fork: riding this one for last 2 years. LOVE IT!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just over a year older since the last time I posted in this thread! 41 and going strong. Joints have been healing well and really haven't had any joint problems since reducing the amount of weight training I had been doing. Riding stronger, and on my 3rd SS build now!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

47 and gettin' older.

SPP


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

36. lynskey ridgeline w/fox fork


----------



## Jny5 (Feb 16, 2012)

54.
Motobecane Outcast 29


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sixty-one and have been riding single speed since twelve, but that pretty much the only option then. My latest is a new 09 Lynskey Pro29 frame that I've been dying to build up for 2yrs. I've been upgrading my joints with new ti/ ceramic parts and a new knee is scheduled in a couple weeks. Hope to be back to riding by fall.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

38 My first real bike was a Giant Sedona when I was 18, then 94 Giant Atx 890, SS. 95 GT ricochet SS, and 96 Giant atx990 that was geared until 2 months ago, when I started riding SS.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

45, one minute silence


----------



## eduluke (Apr 11, 2012)

35... and rising.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SlowPokePete said:


> 47 and gettin' older.
> 
> SPP


Oh, yeah, and ...

Niner One9 Full Rigid SS
Vicious Cycles Motivator Sreel Full Rigid Geared
Ellsworth Evolve Full Squish Geared

Haven't ridden the Ells more than twice in the past year.
Haven't ridden the Vicious since I got the SS a couple of months ago.

SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

crazy8 said:


> Sixty-one and have been riding single speed since twelve, but that pretty much the only option then. My latest is a new 09 Lynskey Pro29 frame that I've been dying to build up for 2yrs. I've been upgrading my joints with new ti/ ceramic parts and a new knee is scheduled in a couple weeks. Hope to be back to riding by fall.


Wow...that's some serious upgrade action...

SPP


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

almost 24. and just started buying parts for my first SS build.


----------



## Pooch (Apr 6, 2011)

48 and quickly approaching 16.

Riding a Misfit diSSent for the past 6 months.

Other ponies in stable don't get out as much:
Niner, Air 9 - think about converting this to SS
Yeti, 575


----------



## Ride-beer-rinse-repeat (Mar 26, 2009)

43 (almost 44)

Made the logical progression from 27 speed to 1x9 to SS after starting to ride 7 years ago. Currently split time between my Santa Cruz Butcher I built up as a 1x9 (my long haul/big hill bike - made it's maiden voyage 3 months ago and it's SWEET) and my relatively budget SS that I take out for shorter (2-3 hour) rides. 

Sette frame with sale parts from Pricepoint and Ebay (Rockshox SID front fork, Truvativ Stylo SS crank, Blunt rims, other Sette stuff, BB7 brakes). Got a moment of inspiration last summer and built it up to try it out - figured worst case it could be my around town bike. But now it is one of my two main rides.

I really enjoy the simplicity of SS, the increase in strength I got from riding, and the way it forces me to get my butt off the seat. It's helped my riding overall, which has carried over to my geared bike. I'll continue to ride SS when I want to just flow and crank, but I still need to break out the FS geared bike for some real fun (and 9 mile climbs)


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

46.5

My SS is my old converted 1990 GT. Converting it to a SS gave it new life, and its fun to ride!


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

43 but since I started SS I look 33.


----------



## jsalvaggio (Nov 7, 2011)

Frozenspokes said:


> It's my suspician that most of us don't start out with a single speed. I know that I was riding for about 9 years before I built up my first SS. And I didn't come into riding MTB until I was almost 30.
> 
> So, how old are you?
> 
> ...


48 years old
2012 Kona Unit


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

46
SS for 14 years
Black Cat Custom is latest.


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

28 yo, About to sell my 2008 GF Rig and upgrade.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

LARRYJO said:


> 46
> SS for 14 years
> Black Cat Custom is latest.


Sweet ride!

I am a huge fan of Black Cats and remember seeing this one when it was featured on the site.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Andy R 58 in July :rolleyes:
Riding MTB's since 1988 and SS for the last four years said:


> Just an update - I'm 60 now, of course, the Hummingbird got built and and turned out to be an excellent bike, so much so that I now have two of them. One built up rigid and the other with Maverick SC32's,
> Apart from the '88 Explosif I also have a Trek Top Fuel 69er so I suppose that it's fair to say that I'm sold on the whole concept - that and the fact that I like being a bit different.........


----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

28 years old
Single speed bikes are:
Salsa El Mariachi 
Surly Crosscheck


----------



## RideTheGoose (Nov 9, 2012)

45...i still have a BMX i ride with the kids, and a very custom 12" old school Redline, that i built and ride with kids a times( i,moved things and made things on it so it actualy is ridable by an adult. Built in colleage for a film project.) kids they are 6, and just learned to ride with no training wheels, but too slow to ride my regular bike with them. ( older kid is 24, he does not ridemuch though)


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Turned 40 this year, almost died three days before 39...

Selling my 5" travel Specialized FSR 29er

Riding my Origin 8 Scout single speed most of the time now


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

42 at home and work, still feel like a teen/twenty year old on the trail.
29er Civilian Ludite
trek 830 converted to a ss. Which was my first mt bike from 92


----------



## bryantreams (Oct 22, 2012)

29
Fisher Superfly rigid ss
Trek X01 ss


----------



## GHamilton (Nov 2, 2012)

60 next month. Shamed into riding the Ore to Shore 4 years ago and am thankful I did. MBiking is like being on a dirtbike only I'm the engine. Looking to join the SS fraternity soon.

Gordon


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

40 next week!

Kona Unit 2012 - 32x18
On One Inbred - 40x15 fixed gear
FS 26" GT Sensor 1x9


----------



## Wo Show (Oct 2, 2012)

45...currently riding a Fat Chance Yo Eddy converted to single speed. Looking for a newer small, 26 inch SS frame or complete bike....can't have too many bikes right?


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm 25. 

Salsa El Mariachi SS XC/trail bike
giant bowery fixed - commuter/road bike
giant STP ss - pump/jump bike


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

24 and i've been riding my '06 GF rig for a year now. I'm learning that my legs are not as strong as I once thought.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

48 on the 11th.
Spec Ed Rockhopper rigid 96er SS


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This is a picture of me when I was younger:


----------



## kimberleyturtle (Dec 30, 2009)

55.
as the saying applies, its not the years but the mileage that counts

OS Blackbuck, Gen 2
Haro Mary SS


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

42 years, 358 days, 4 hours, and 12 min

on one inbred swap out
on one inbred limited edition
on one 456 summer season - converted tensioner
voodoo limba cross - converted magic gear
89 trek 950 - converted magic gear


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

38
Riding off and on since '88... Mostly off between '97 and 2008.
SS since late 2009

Currently splitting riding time between an On One Lurcher SS and a SC Blur XCc (geared).


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

LARRYJO said:


> 46
> SS for 14 years
> Black Cat Custom is latest.


I remember seeing this frame/fork/stem/ in Todd's garage awhile ago....
Good to see it in use...

Oh.....56 and ridin' the Jabber SS ! 
got three hours in yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm old, kinda like this thread, hehe.. 43 and counting, enjoying a 2012 Kona Unit and a geared 2011 Cube LTD Pro.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

31.5 or so last I checked. Got a used singlespeed just before I turned 30, it was a cheap way to try a 29er (until then I was riding my rigid 26" bike I got for my 16th birthday). It felt like the BMX bike I rode when I was a kid, only scaled up for my current size. That switch breathed made my local trails exciting again, and I've been riding a lot more singletrack since. Been feeling like I'm 16 again lately so I'm reviving that old bike as a 1x9 so I can get some more time on it 

That first bike was a karate monkey, I've since handed it down to my younger brother so he could get an earlier start on SS. Now I have... a karate monkey. I'd like to try a reynolds frame at some point but everything else about the monkey seems so perfect to me that I can't imagine replacing it.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

35, been mountain biking since 88 or so. Currently riding a Nashbar SS 29er with good brakes (BB7's). Got a Giant Anthem I ride when I don't think I can take the punishment of a rigid bike.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

46 and counting
Jamis Exile SS. Looking to convert it to a Cyclocross bike.


----------



## rdrice (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm 57

Been riding single speed since I broke the derailleur on my 10 speed when I was a kid.

Been riding mountain bikes since 2001.

Getting back into it after a few years of back problems.

Current rides:

2001 Schwinn Panther
2001 Surly 1X1
2002 Redline Monocog
bikes are old like me


----------



## campdog (Oct 1, 2008)

campdog said:


> 52 new to ss but loving it
> 2010 Kona unit also have 2008 Dawg Deluxe


update:I'm now 55 and i have sold my full sus and geared bike and now have a 2012 Kona unit build


----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

highdelll said:


> This is a picture of me when I was younger:


Every picture of you is when you were younger.  lets see a picture
of of you when youre older


----------



## spiper (May 5, 2012)

*27*

Built up a niner one 9 w/niner rigid fork after moving to Pittsburgh. This is my first real mountain bike, and so far, I can't see any foreseeable future with gears and/or suspension.


----------



## SCkikapuD (Mar 8, 2010)

28 y/o
Rode BMX from 14-17 y/o
Introduced to MTB in 2009
Went SS last week

Nashbar Bees Knees 650 b stock - (today it is stock)


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*39*

home assembled on-one inbred 26er. First ride last week. Love it! hoping it'll bring me back my former cycling legs!


----------



## 333 (Apr 29, 2010)

31
29er S-Works Stumpjumper SS


----------



## bdg1320 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm 28 years old.

Really just got into mountain biking this summer and my fully rigid Monocog 29er is my first 'real' bike since I was a kid.


----------



## Fluff24 (Oct 18, 2012)

55.
and counting.
I agrre its not the years but the mileage that counts

Bauer Renagade HT 27 speed
On One 26"SS 36 x 16


----------



## Whodat? (Nov 7, 2012)

Turned 46 last month.

Started MTB in 1985 on a Raleigh Crested Butte.
Current ride Niner S.I.R. 9 rigid SS acquired in October 2012.
Specialized FSR-XC Pro and Litespeed Tuscany road bike collecting dust.


----------



## GHamilton (Nov 2, 2012)

60 on the 14th of this month. 


Gordon


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

43, barely.
Redline Monocog SS


----------



## jeff smith (Jan 27, 2010)

58 and going strong on rigid ss


----------



## matrix49 (Jun 23, 2011)

64 in January...On One Inbred 29 with carbon fork at this time. Mixing it up with a soft ride due to some back issues(Giant Anthem X). Three years ago they told me SS was for kids!


It's a cinch by the inch...hard by the yard!
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

31

Starting Mountain biking back in '96.

Started SS back in August of this year and love it!:thumbsup:

Currently riding a Surly Karate Monkey and in the process of putting some squish up front just because


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

44; started single speeding at 43, mountain biking at 41.

Surly Ogre
Also in the stable: Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 2x10 and a borrowed Motobecane road bike (perhaps soon mine).


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Started mtbing in 2008.
Started 26er SS'ing in 2009 (Soul Cycles Hooligan)
Started 29er SS in 2011 (Niner One 9)
Just went Rigid Dec. 2012 
Just turned 43. 
I will be back to re-post my new age next year.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

17 

One 9


----------



## BigRed390 (May 31, 2012)

I'm 28. Started riding this past May, went to a rigid single speed in October. 

Civilian Luddite, since you asked.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

43, just bought my first SS. Civilian Luddite, as well as an older full suspension and a Stumpy hardtail. Been riding since the 80s, if it matters.


----------



## 38eighteen (Jan 4, 2004)

46

Mountain biking since early 2003, singlespeed since mid 2003


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

36

MTB-ing since about '97 
SS-ing since 2006. 

First SS was a Bianchi rigid 26"
Then a Santa Cruz Chameleon SS
Then a Ventana El Commandante SS (first 29er)
To a Niner A9C SS
Now currently on an Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe 29'er SS. 



Sebt frm my iPhne usig Tapaak


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Turning 48 on 12-12-12.

Startin' to feel it, too :madman:

SPP

Ventana El Com


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Old enough to not remember if Ive seen this thread let alone posted in it.
Any ways... 47 y/o

04 Fat city Buck shaver SS HT
93 Diamondback axis SS Rigid
10 Origin8 29er SS Carbon rigid


----------



## yellowducman (Apr 18, 2010)

41

Riding a Stumpjumper SS

Started 2 months ago and love it.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

49. Was riding my BMX down mountains in the 70s, then 26" cruisers- first real MTB was a Lawwill-Knight Pro Cruiser, which I still ride. My current main is a carbon 456- I also have a 91 Retrotec setup as a 2-ring commuter(will likely go back to SS)


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

35. On a rigid 29er and 29HT. Been riding since the 90's, SS-only since 2007.


----------



## sanadaracing (Dec 1, 2011)

Just turned 47.
My current bike is Santa Cruz Highball.
My very first suspension bike is a Yamaha back in around 1974.
Then raced some powerboats and drag bikes Back on a bike again since three yrs ago.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm 61, I sold my ss last spring after having knee surgery in the previous fall. I really missed it. I converted my old Mamasita to ss with drop bars, but it's been too muddy to ride it much lately.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

54 been mountain biking since 1984


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

40 a couple of weeks ago.

MTBing since 2008.

Fully rigid one9.


----------



## andr3wc (Mar 17, 2010)

19 
Just started mountain biking this past year, but haven't devoted a lot of time to it which I am working on changing.

Dawes Deadeye 29r fully rigid with V brakes.

I have a thing for simplicity.  I'd be happier if my cardio and lungs would improve at a faster rate! 


Sent from my briefcase phone using Tapatalk


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

S.O.B. said:


> Started mtbing in 2008.
> Started 26er SS'ing in 2009 (Soul Cycles Hooligan)
> Started 29er SS in 2011 (Niner One 9)
> Just went Rigid Dec. 2012
> ...


I thought you had that Fragile fork on there at one point? Wasn't that rigid?


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

40
Vassago Ver Hauen rigid. My one and only.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

22, I've been riding singlespeed bikes since 2005.

Current Lineup 
schwinn typhoon
retro skykomish conversion
ragley mmmbop conversion
t1 ruben bmx


----------



## SingleTkr (Nov 2, 2009)

53
Riding a 2011 Kona Unit SS Rigid
Riding since 2009 riding SS since April.


----------



## thesickfits (Feb 4, 2009)

31
Have a rigid ss '95 Univega w/ cantis (good for slowing down, not so good for 'stopping') and '05 Santa Cruz Heckler. Ride the Univega with my slower friends and ride the SC when I want to blast. Went fixed on my road bike about 6 years ago, ss on mtb this year.


----------



## Salomo (Feb 10, 2012)

37
2SoulsCycles Slim Jim. Currently with 140 Reba but just ordered Voodoo Zombie 500 to try it out with rigid fork for the winter. Not too many rigid forks out there that are long enough for the frame.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

48
'Been on various SS's over the last five years. Currently on a Nible9.


----------



## edndusty (Jan 1, 2012)

47 - riding since early 90s in the bay area. 

Originally had a Bridgestone MB-3 which was stolen from my apartment. 

Now live in Charlotte NC and have 

Orbea SCape hardtail
Intense Spider FS
Dekerf Solitude SS


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

34. MTB since 33. SS about 6 months now.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

*late 30's*

38

One IF steel deluxe ss, fully rigid
One IF ti deluxe ss conv., fully rigid
other geared mtn bikes

Riding since '94
SSing since '04


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I probably already replied. But add a +1 since my b-day was early this month.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Do we need to upgrade this every year? Am I the last to make this joke? Is this thread still up? I am now 44. If you sign up at Baskin Robbins, they email you a free cone coupon on your birthday. YAY.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

I feel young. Just turned 19. Been rockin on the '12 Unit for 8 months now. It's got a SID XX and fat Hans Dampfs. It just rips.


----------



## chefC (Nov 17, 2007)

41
Misfit SS
Urbane Cycles Fixed
Been with two wheels since 1989.


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

22, been riding since 2009

Trek/GF Marlin SS
1990 Rockhopper SS
Diamondback Podium 3
(Custom frame in the jig )


----------



## egr551 (Feb 6, 2011)

43
I have been single speed about 3 months. I love it


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

50 - KHS Solo One SE, $50 bike on trade that was upgraded.......


----------



## Smellslikesingletrak (Nov 14, 2012)

39

Spot belt drive
2010 spech stumpy
2009 spech rockhopper 
Roadie


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

43

Superfly SS

Been riding SS exclusively for about 5 years (and sometimes questioning that decision but loving every mile of it)


----------



## kwolfkill (Sep 16, 2009)

47

Teens - BMX
20s - XC riding
30s - Trail riding
40s - 29ers, SS and DH (go figure...)

Salsa El Mariachi SS
Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc
Santa Cruz V10 Carbon


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

just turned 53. Been riding SS 29er exclusively for the last 7 years.


----------



## mts267 (Dec 21, 2012)

43 years young and getting younger. 

Specialized Carve SL 29er Single Speed, Full Rigid with Carbon fork, tubeless, 32x20, 22lbs.
Got carbon bars, seat post and stem on order. Should be nice..


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

Will be 57 on 1/15/13, and in the best shape of my life. They say life begins at 40, but now 50 is the "new" 40, so that means I'm really only 6 going on 7, and we sleep 1/3 of our lives, so really only 4 and change in active life. Bottom line: I've only just begun! :thumbsup:

Some of my kids:


----------



## DesertBadger (Dec 11, 2012)

41, started riding SS couple years back.

Soul Cycle Hooligan
32x16 on flat and twisty trail
32x18 on trails with some elevation.


----------



## mtber3737 (Dec 23, 2004)

71 yrs young

New Spot Rocker SS on order
2010 Tallboy
Custom SS Curtlo


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

32

Riding for 5 years, converted to mtbing for 3 years and tried SS for 1.5 years with a cheap Windsor. Built up a Lynskey Ridgeline a month ago and the only other bike I have touched is on the trainer. Is it weird to love a bike this much?

Lynskey Ridgeline SS
Windsor 29.1 SS with drops
4 other bikes geared and dusty!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I will be 53 in March. Bought a used monocog 29er (its rigid, heavy and doesn't care) 2.5 years ago and it has helped make me a much stronger and better rider...both road & mtb.


----------



## randyg (Oct 13, 2004)

55 years old.

Riding mtb since '91

Bianchi SOK SS 29er

Geared:
Niner Air 9 RDO 2x10


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Old enough to know better, young enough not to care.  

Misfit Psycles diSSent al 1x9 rigid
Misfit Psycles diSSent ti ss ht
Surly Cross Check 1x9/ss/29er/700/whatever else I can afford lol
2004 Kona Blast 1x9ht/1x9 rigid/ss ht/ss rigid/anything else I can afford ALSO

Been riding since I was a kid, mtbk since late '80s. Been leaning away from the small wheels. The Kona is a "well it DOES have a tall head tube" deals that was cheap to buy and try. If it doesn't work out then another, more versatile frame will replace the build - Surly 1x1.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

25 yrs young

Had a Scwhinn Mesa back in college i converted to ss for around town and campus(also the occasional fun trail). 2006-2008
sold it am in the process of purchasing a Gravity G9 SS. should be here next week!


----------



## Hauffy (Sep 25, 2012)

37 years. I've got a rigid SS 29er, Hardtail SS 29er and piecing together a 1x9 FS rig.:thumbsup:


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

41. Ride singlespeed on the dirt and gears on the road.


----------



## BikePSU (Sep 8, 2011)

37 as of today. 1994 Spec Rockhopper SS rigid (38:16, more of a commuter), 1994 Cannondale M500 SS (34:18, front suspension). I just need a 29 SS and I'll be stoked!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

About a month into 31 - was a fatbody until few years ago, started running and buddy sold me his roadie and from then on I was screwed. Figured I would never attempt mtb until last spring I was doing some photo work for a few local races for the team and BAM, the bug bit. 

Rolling with a '13 Carve Expert/'09 Monocog Flight 29er (and the '11 Allez with remnants of my destroyed Tarmac)


----------

